# Game of Thrones ! (HBO Mini Series) Spoilers......



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

Who is ready for Sunday?

Who do you want to see killed off?


----------



## Supe (Apr 2, 2014)

Ready for it! Not sure I want anyone dead right out of the gate, though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 2, 2014)

Read the books, already knows what happens...

But I'm still excited for season 4.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

I know he probably doesnt die, but I'd like to see that (guy who "sacked" winterfell) lose his head.. but sadly I think he will be around a while....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 2, 2014)

Theon Grayjoy. Let's just say he gets what's coming to him...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 2, 2014)

I hope Walder Frey experiences a slow painful death. And then one or all three of the dragons completely level his castle.

Though I probably won't be able to watch any episodes until after this semester of grad school. 

Reading the books = cheating


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

why was Theon living with the starks to begin with? I never could figure that out?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 2, 2014)

He was their ward. Basically he was a hostage to ensure his dad, Balon Grayjoy, stayed loyal to the north and remained a bannerman to House Stark.

This is also why they immediately went after the north once Theon was "let free", although Robb let him free in hopes that Theon would bring the fleet of the Greyjoy house to their side of the war.


----------



## ventilator (Apr 2, 2014)

I read all the books so far too, but I did see an article saying that they will begin to diverge from the books more this season than in the past. I'm sure the major plot points, aka deaths, will be there but sounds like it will start to be harder to know whats coming based on the books.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 2, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I hope Walder Frey experiences a slow painful death.


Agreed.



knight1fox3 said:


> Reading the books = cheating


I needed to read the books to understand who was who. I also had to watch the first episode when I was about 1/2 way through the book to put faces to the names.

If you had a hard time keeping names straight with the LOTR books, you'll never get through GoT without help. The last 20 pages of each of the 5 books released so far have family trees in them so you can keep track of how everyone is tied to each other.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 2, 2014)

ventilator said:


> I read all the books so far too, but I did see an article saying that they will begin to diverge from the books more this season than in the past. I'm sure the major plot points, aka deaths, will be there but sounds like it will start to be harder to know whats coming based on the books.


I've heard the same.

The way I understand it is that the books are the original telling of the story, and the TV show is how he would have done it if he could do it over. They have a lot of parallels, and obviously a lot of things have to be cut for the sake of TV time constraints.

The stuff between Bolton and Grayjoy isn't even revealed until the 5th book, but because of the way the books are laid out, it had to be shown with season 3.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 2, 2014)

mr snick is listening to the audio books.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 2, 2014)

So from a spoiler perspective, I'm assuming you don't want me saying anything beyond what has been shown on TV, right?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

Past tense book references are okay, like anythig from seasons 1-3..


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

when I get some awesome travelling job im gonna read the books on da plane!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 2, 2014)

Books 1-3 were really good. I couldn't put them down and flew through them. At least up to the Red Wedding, which is more or less where season 3 ended. I really didn't want to read after that, it was a HUGE buzzkill in the book. A few days later I finally finished that one (and the storyline did get better).

However, books 4 and 5 are really hard to get through. Because so many of the characters are scattered (or dead), they start introducing a TON of new characters. Books 4 and 5 are actually concurrently running storylines, where 4 covers Kings Landing and the areas around it, and 5 covers everything else. Once you get to page ~700 in book 5, the storylines merge back together again.

The hard part with all of this is the fact that George RR Martin takes 6+ years to write a book, and there are reports to not expect book 6 until "after 2015", so there is a very good chance that the HBO series will catch up to the books before the 7th book is done (there's only going to be 7 in the series).


----------



## ventilator (Apr 3, 2014)

I liked books 4 and 5 but all the new characters made it hard especially when all of a sudden a character from an earlier book comes back and you recognize the name but can't remember who they are. By the time book 6 comes out I'll have forgotten so much from the fist 5 it will be hard to follow I'm guessing.

I hope Martin survives long enough to finish the series. Not being grim, but he doesn't strike me as an image of health and he is older and writes very slow.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 3, 2014)

The stuff that goes on &amp; on (book-wise) in that sewer of a land Daenerys is in gets (got) real old with me. Is like quit pissin around, dragon up &amp; reclaim your friggin kingdom already!

My sis who's also a published author thinks Martin's just got a big old case of writer's block going on - too many balls in the air, and no idea how / what to do now...


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 3, 2014)

i'm not suer which book he is on, but mr snicks favorite character was already killed off.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2014)

EM_PS said:


> The stuff that goes on &amp; on (book-wise) in that sewer of a land Daenerys is in gets (got) real old with me. Is like quit pissin around, dragon up &amp; reclaim your friggin kingdom already!
> 
> My sis who's also a published author thinks Martin's just got a big old case of writer's block going on - too many balls in the air, and no idea how / what to do now...


I saw on his website all the projects he is working on. No wonder it takes 5+ years to write a book...


----------



## mrt406 (Apr 3, 2014)

I think they anticipated the show catching up to him writing the books so they've slowed down. The gist I'm getting is that season 4 will cover the remainder of book 3. There's still quite a bit of material to cover so I could see that working out.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2014)

I really can't wait to see the Sand Snakes.


----------



## Supe (Apr 7, 2014)

Thoughts on first episode?



Spoiler



I was glad to see little Stark finally get her sword back. Interesting to see how much joy she seems to get out of killing someone! Wondering if that will contribute to a bigger part of her overall character as the show progresses.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 7, 2014)

Sucks we have to wait till 10:00 for it to come on.. I guess our HBO is on pacific time (Comcast)...

I thought it was good. Liked the part with little stark. She reminds me of Robert from Red Dawn...

I hope to see Sansa Stark Develop Into a stronger person. She has been a patsy for 3 episodes. I'd like to see her "grow up"


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 7, 2014)

And is that the same guy that played Jaimee Lanister? Or have we just not seen him cleaned up in two years?


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 7, 2014)

Sansa pretty much remains a patsy thru-out the book. Yeah, he was same guy (I asked too), don't know why his hair was all of a sudden dark tho.

The Hound's always been one of my favorite characters - bad guy: "you're willing to die over some chickens?" Hound: "Well, someone's going to die" :thumbs:


----------



## envirotex (Apr 7, 2014)

Uh. No one told me that it was inappropriate for a 13-yo...Where's the remote?


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 7, 2014)

^LOL, did you _just_ start watching it? Its been that way since episode 1 season 1


----------



## Supe (Apr 7, 2014)

ET - they have to learn about the birds and the bees sooner or later anyways!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 7, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Uh. No one told me that it was inappropriate for a 13-yo...Where's the remote?


OMG Tex! LOL Ya....and it gets worse just so you know. Still a great show though if you can manage to watch it without the kiddos around.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Apr 14, 2014)

damn!



Spoiler



so who do you all think killed him? Im thinking his mom! so she could stay queen?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 14, 2014)

^^^ I still have a few hundred pages left in book 5, and I still don't have a good answer. The possibilities have been narrowed down, but nothing definitive.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 14, 2014)

I was hoping he was going to challenge his other unlce to a sword fight (Jaimee) and he would be king slayerX2. maybe they didnt want to copy the Gladiator ending..

But how does the lineage go? Is the new queen not the queen because they didnt "consumate" 

Didnt Cersi have another son? or only a daughter?


----------



## Supe (Apr 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> damn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ned Stark's daughter did pick up the chalice, but I'm not sure she has the stones to do it. The new Queen's mother, but why jeopardize the daughter's position? Maybe the Court Jester? Aaaargh, I'm so torn!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I was hoping he was going to challenge his other unlce to a sword fight (Jaimee) and he would be king slayerX2. maybe they didnt want to copy the Gladiator ending..
> 
> But how does the lineage go? Is the new queen not the queen because they didnt "consumate"
> 
> Didnt Cersi have another son? or only a daughter?


Next in line is Tommen, Joffrey's little brother. In the books, he's only 10, so he is the "king" but the rule actually stays with the Queen Regent (Cersi) and the King's Hand (Tywin). In the books, Joffrey is only 14ish and won't be allowed to truly rule until he is 16.

After Tommen it would go back to Robert's brother, Stannis.

But there is alsy Myrcella, who is older than Tommen, but younger than Joffrey. She was sent to Dorne shortly before the Battle on the Blackwater.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 14, 2014)

I think Marghery (sp?) does marry Tommen, or is his betrothed or whatever; she does become queen, that much I know. Regarding the poisoning;



Spoiler



The books pretty much peg Marghery's grand-mother


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 14, 2014)

^^^ That's what Mrs Dex told me, but I never saw it. Maybe I missed it.

Tommen and Margery don't get married (at least not yet) because Tommen is still too young.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah, the show didn't capture quite the same vibe as the book laid down...as I recall (from book) Tyrion really blew up at his nephew during all that, making him all the more probable suspect


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 14, 2014)

I remember Tyrion and Cersi had a couple throw-downs and how they were constantly plotting against each other. Cersi was convinced that Tyrion was trying to steal the throne, but all Tyrion wanted was to be in charge of Casterly Rock with Shae. (by rights he should have been able to since Jamie was in the Kingsguard and Tyrion was the only other son to Tywin).


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 14, 2014)

the more I think about the more I am wrong... she was the only person on the planet that liked that little bastard..(literally)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 15, 2014)

Finally caught up. [email protected]!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 18, 2014)

Really not a big fan of the ending of book 5...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Really not a big fan of the ending of book 5...


No spoilers.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Really not a big fan of the ending of book 5...
> ...


I know. It's hard to rant about it online without giving something away.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 18, 2014)

Lord stark dies....


----------



## ventilator (Apr 18, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Really not a big fan of the ending of book 5


I wasn't either.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 21, 2014)

My daughter was saddened that there were no dragons in last nights episode......


----------



## Exception Collection (Apr 21, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> My daughter was saddened that there were no dragons in last nights episode......


I was expecting the offensive champion to become flambé.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 22, 2014)

I have never watched Game of Thornes but I was flipping through the channels last night and happened to find myself watching the scene in the brothel. I though, OK this is kinda cool. But the scene ended and so did my interest. Having not watched from season 1, I had no idea what was going on. All well.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2014)

So whats Little Fingers angle? I never liked him, they dont really show much about him. I cant tell if his interest in Sansa is the North? Or does he still have a crush on Lady Stark and this is the next best thing?

I think I am just going to start reading the books....


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> So whats Little Fingers angle? I never liked him, they dont really show much about him. I cant tell if his interest in Sansa is the North? Or does he still have a crush on Lady Stark and this is the next best thing?
> 
> I think I am just going to start reading the books....




I think he's trying to make a power play, figuring that the current powers that be are fading, and that Granny's family is on the rise. I'm wondering if he's also holding some resentment for the death of Lady Stark?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2014)

I didn't think of that aspect....

We watched season 1-3 on demand in a few weeks, it really sucks to have to only watch one episode a week!


----------



## Supe (May 5, 2014)

Some interesting back story on Littelfinger last night, caught me by surprise.

Oh, and that lady and her son who is still breastfed at what, age 12? They still both creep me the hell out.


----------



## Road Guy (May 5, 2014)

Yeah she is a whack job for sure....

I guess that's the point of the book but I guess none if the Starks ( or half Starks) will ever get reunited....


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 5, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Yeah she is a whack job for sure....
> 
> I guess that's the point of the book but I guess none if the Starks ( or half Starks) will ever get reunited....


Yeah, what's up with that. Admittedly, I've not read the books and missed the first couple seasons. I thought cripple boy and Snow would finally find each other last night and then future-seer boy says, don't you want to find the three-eyed raven....... WTF? I've obviously missed something - three-eyed raven? Where the hell did that come from?

And while I'm somewhat ranting, if I ever become an actor, I want to be like the guy who plays Hodor - nothing but one word lines to memorize and they're all the same word........ He's really stretching that character development trying to say "Hodor" eleventy-hundred different ways.......


----------



## Supe (May 5, 2014)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah she is a whack job for sure....
> ...


Long story short, it's been in all of his "visions" that come to him in his dreams.


----------



## Road Guy (May 12, 2014)

good episode last night, but damn, after this season I am just going to skip this show and wait until the full season dvd comes out..the clif hangers are almost as bad (good) as 24's.....


----------



## Supe (May 12, 2014)

Yep. Very interested to see what happens as the result of his outburst. Was surprised to see him get slammed so harshly by his "escort" on the stand.


----------



## Road Guy (May 12, 2014)

I think his whore was a setup by his father to keep tabs on him the whole time, she didnt seem to be uncomfortable with her testimony?


----------



## ventilator (May 12, 2014)

Supe said:


> Yep. Very interested to see what happens as the result of his outburst. Was surprised to see him get slammed so harshly by his "escort" on the stand.


She is just mad that he wants her to leave. How does it go, hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.


----------



## Road Guy (May 12, 2014)

and I guess the Iron Bank decided to give Stannis a little money? Is that what yall took from the beginning?


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2014)

I believe so. I think they're trying to get funding to hire mercenaries to take the place of their nonexistent army.


----------



## Road Guy (May 20, 2014)

So is the Hound taking Arya to her aunt that just got thrown out the moon door? Is that the same aunt?

Something tells me that at the end of this season, just when we think Ayra / Sansa will be reunited their will be some event to make it not happen?

And I wonder how bad Sansa regrets not telling her father and the king the truth about that rat bastard joeffrey?

oh wait I forget this is just a book...


----------



## ventilator (May 21, 2014)

Yes that was the same aunt. I know how it goes from the books but they are diverging this season so it will be interesting to see how it all plays out but have to wait two weeks this time, I guess because of Memorial day?


----------



## Supe (May 21, 2014)

Aren't they calling it a mid-season finale or some bullshit?


----------



## ventilator (May 21, 2014)

I didn't hear it called that. We watch a few different shows on the movie networks and they seem to avoid airing their major shows on/around holidays.

Mid season finale is more of an AMC thing, never heard of one until I watched walking dead this year.


----------



## Supe (May 21, 2014)

ventilator said:


> I didn't hear it called that. We watch a few different shows on the movie networks and they seem to avoid airing their major shows on/around holidays.
> 
> Mid season finale is more of an AMC thing, never heard of one until I watched walking dead this year.




You're right. They said that for Mad Men, not GoT.


----------



## Supe (Jun 2, 2014)

Last night's episode - ehrmagerd! Unexpected ending to say the least. Sansa sure has cleaned up nicely, too. I liked the royal cleavage.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 2, 2014)

In the climatic fight scene, was this running through anyone elses head beside mine:



> My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm finally all caught up except for last night's episode (so no spoilers). But who is the guy from Dorn looking to kill? I know he doesn't like Lannisters but it doesn't appear that he wants to kill ALL of them (obviously not Tyrion). I'm a bit confused by all that. Was the "Mountain" part of that some how?

And holy hell, the story the the Dorn guy told of when Tyrion was a baby and what Cersi did, [email protected] she is evil right to the core isn't she?



Road Guy said:


> So is the Hound taking Arya to her aunt that just got thrown out the moon door? Is that the same aunt?
> 
> Something tells me that at the end of this season, just when we think Ayra / Sansa will be reunited their will be some event to make it not happen?
> 
> And I wonder how bad Sansa regrets not telling her father and the king the truth about that rat bastard joeffrey?


This makes more sense now.  Either way, she was messed up and no loss that she is gone now.

Still wondering what Little Finger's angle is. Now will he make a play and start courting Sansa? Then what?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2014)

The Mountain killed and raped his sister and her kids so he was the main one he wanted vengence from, but I think he believed Tywin Lannister "ordered" it...

But I am pretty sure the mountain is dead so what if the trial by combat ends in a tie? They should have a do-over..

I wonder if Little Finger wants to be "lord of the north"? But I guess he would have to take that Bolton go on, and it looks like he has a pretty sizeable army.. I dont think rolling into town with Sansas as your bride would automatically grant you that title?

Not sure why the Lannisters have so many victories, I am assuming they are either going to get wiped out by the (stuff beyond the wall)?

Only 2 more episodes and lots of stuff to clear up!

I started reading the first book.. really get a ton more background on all the people and its a tad less confusing than I imagine reading it without some knowledge. -still interesting even though you mostly konw what is going to happen....

also that was odd about Dynerris (sp?) chief advisor being a spy...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 2, 2014)

^ thanks for the clarification. That makes more sense now once Cersi selected a hero. So the Dorn guy now had his opportunity. Awesome. I will probably watch it tonight then.

I will say Tywin is a hell of a chess player. He seems to be just a step or two ahead of everyone else, including his family.

Little Finger ruling the north? Viable I suppose, but to what end? It's just a shell now as everything was burned and they really don't have much of an army do they?

For some reason, I enjoy watching the "bad" Lannisters lose. I'd love to see them take on the Daenyeris and the un-sullied and just get obliterated like Stanis did. LOL


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 2, 2014)

If you really like a character, they die!

If it weren't for studying for the PE exam (for friggin years now) I would be reading the books.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2014)

then my favorite character is REEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 2, 2014)

REEK, REEK, REEK!!!!.... Gotta love a dumba$$!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow moment #1 - King's Landing has tainted Sansa such that she can tell a wicked good lie now

Wow moment #2 - Jorah is now a defect from Mother of Dragons?! Booooo.....and weak.

Wow moment #3 - And the moment that is close to making me not want to watch the show anymore. Because I liked the back story of where they were headed (no pun intended) with the guy from Dorn. And there goes that....F-LAME! ldman:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

He should have wore a helmet!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Some of these are pretty good: http://moshi-kun.tumblr.com/


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 4, 2014)

No kidding about Prince Oberon...if I could live anywhere in the GoT places, Dorne would be it.

Finally time Sansa got her head out of the clouds.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jun 5, 2014)

Having not read the books, I expect the Starks and Tyrion to come back and haunt the Lannisters. I doubt they'll kill Tyrion off right away - he's one of the biggest draws for the show. I expect he'll escape or be freed by Jamie.

It's nice to see Sansa finally understand how that world works: Everyone for themselves. I am a little concerned that they might try to have her get married to her cousin, though.

Daenerys should've kept Jorah around. What's he going to do now?

I'll miss Oberon. He was one of the first just-plain-people* bisexual males on TV, and it was nice to see that mostly ignored demographic on TV. Also, he was made of concentrated win. Smart, good looking (if you are into that sort of thing), and funny. He was also probably the wisest character on the show (possibly excepting Tyrion), and it would have been awesome to see him run off and join Daenerys. Lastly, his dying means we probably won't see much of his lover after this season, and that's a shame.

*Captain Jack (Doctor Who, Torchwood) is too alien to our culture to count.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 5, 2014)

I also supsect that Tyrion joins up with Daenerys at some point.. Im curious to see if what happens next follows the book (Yes I peaked)

I think if they had changed the script to let the Red Viper live he would have become like Darryl on TWD and would have become to popular to kill off..

Ive been watching Daenerys for 3 seasons and I want to see some Dragon action. they need to get the hell on with it!!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 5, 2014)

Exception Collection said:


> I'll miss Oberon. He was one of the first just-plain-people* bisexual males on TV, and it was nice to see that mostly ignored demographic on TV. Also, he was made of concentrated win. Smart, good looking (if you are into that sort of thing), and funny. He was also probably the wisest character on the show (possibly excepting Tyrion), and it would have been awesome to see him run off and join Daenerys. Lastly, his dying means we probably won't see much of his lover after this season, and that's a shame.
> 
> *Captain Jack (Doctor Who, Torchwood) is too alien to our culture to count.


My sentiments too...one hot couple there! Will be missed by this bi identified female.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Jun 5, 2014)

Although I'm a legman myself


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 5, 2014)

Road Guy said:


>


I laughed...that look on his face, like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## ventilator (Jun 6, 2014)

http://www.today.com/books/20k-donation-game-thrones-author-will-write-kill-contest-winner-2D79768098

" George R.R. Martin, who has offered bidders in the Wild Spirit Wolf Sanctuary's fundraising drive a howling good prize: The chance to be written into, and then killed out of, one of his "A Song of Ice and Fire" (aka "Game of Thrones") books. But it'll cost $20,000. "

Any big spenders out there?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 6, 2014)

well fudge...waited too long to get cable switched and looks like I can either go back to old house and watch GOT sunday night or wait till tuesday when cable will be switched to new house.... FUUUUDGGEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! :violin:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Or if you have a valid HBO subscription, you can watch it on HBO GO on any supported device.

Or like I always say to Dex, just download it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 6, 2014)

okay now they say i will be good to go sunday - whew------

so how can I download it? you must teach me?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 6, 2014)

^ that's more of a topic best discussed in a PM. :Chris:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2014)

Well for a tv series I thought that the castle black battle scene was done pretty well..

Wish they would have shown the Giant fight but I guess they have a buget probably 

So whats the final cliffhanger gonna be next week??

This season has been too much time spent at Kings Landing IMO..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 9, 2014)

So much Oh mer gerd in this thread. I finally got caught up this weekend (although I haven't seen last night's episode yet). I love reading everyone's predictions.

A couple comments:

Jorah was revealed as a spy in one of the early chapters of the 1st book although Dany didn't find out until book 4 or 5 (just as they get to Mereen).

Tywin really pissed off Dorne when he ordered the Mountain to kill Obyren's sister and kids. Dorne is no ally of the Lannisters...

If you liked the Red Viper, wait until you meet his daughters...


----------



## Supe (Jun 9, 2014)

Loved the "you know nothing John Snow" cheese factor.

Pretty good overall, though I was hoping we'd see some follow-up on the other sub plots. Wish the finale would be two hours, but oh well.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2014)

I was guessing that Sam Tully would have been the one to kill "red" that would have been awkward.......

Did (guy in charge of the crows die?, the one that hated Snow, but just before the battle kind of amditted they needed each other)

They never really mentioned what happened to all the Ravens the crows sent south, they showed Stannis's opening one of them but I guess the rest of the coutry is too busy drinking wine and fucking to send help their way?

I wish they would finally close the loop on:

The Stark Sisters (Will they be reunited) - ?

I am sure 100% that Tyrion esacpes, just curious to see how it goes down..

Havent seen Bran in a while (but they teased it in the look a head) I dont understand what he is searching for..

Whose the big dramatic death will we see at the end?


----------



## Supe (Jun 9, 2014)

I think the guy that hated Snow got carted off but didn't kick the bucket.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 9, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I was guessing that Sam Tully would have been the one to kill "red" that would have been awkward.......
> 
> Did (guy in charge of the crows die?, the one that hated Snow, but just before the battle kind of amditted they needed each other)
> 
> ...


There are so many spoilers if I answer the above, and so many more questions I have even though I've read the books...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2014)

I had to read up on Alliser..

I wonder if the "caste black" would work in the real world, where you have so many former enemies quasi united in a common good. Of course no zombies and giants in the real world, but all these former nights of different Kings given the choice to either die or be "banished" to the "wall" I guess similar things happened in mediveal times ...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 9, 2014)

The wall is a prison of sorts as well. Once you "take the black", you forfeit essentially your entire freedom to a life of servitude. If you leave the wall, the sentence is death.

Imagine setting up something like this along the Mexico border...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

but then the commanders of the watch would be people like Joe Biden and Dan Quayle?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> but then the commanders of the watch would be people like Joe Biden and Dan Quayle?


No biggie, we can send them ranging down into Baja...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 10, 2014)

Finally watched episode 9 last night. Pretty epic battle. Very reminiscent of LOTR in a way.

As for the season finale, one word...........DRAGONS.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I hope so but who is she close enough to fight?

I guess I can switch over to Falling Skies after next week...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 11, 2014)

Don't want to derail this too much, but how do you like Falling Skies? I was considering picking that up as well...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I hope so but who is she close enough to fight?
> 
> I guess I can switch over to Falling Skies after next week...


Well, she's been on a tear eradicating slave owners. Wouldn't you think eventually they'd start to fight back?

I have a feeling the season finale will be spent more in Kings Landing though...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 11, 2014)

Falling Skies is decent (Spielberg)..It kind of reminds me of the original V and Battlestar Galliactica, enough action for a TV series and just a tad of cheesyness.. Its better than Revolutoin and I think its even better than TWD! It could use more skin though...


----------



## Exception Collection (Jun 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I had to read up on Alliser..
> 
> I wonder if the "caste black" would work in the real world, where you have so many former enemies quasi united in a common good. Of course no zombies and giants in the real world, but all these former nights of different Kings given the choice to either die or be "banished" to the "wall" I guess similar things happened in mediveal times ...




You mean something like the French Foreign Legion, except with lifelong service?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2014)

33 Jokes only GoT fans will understand. Caution: the last two have spoilers from this last week's episode.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ashleyperez/got-jokes


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Jun 16, 2014)

I think they should have just sucked it up and made that at least 90 minutes last night..

Good episode but felt very rushed..

Im looking at a Map but wasnt Stannis last seen near the ocean? I wonder how he knew the wall was in trouble? Or was that just coincidence?

I cant tell if I should finish reading the first book or jump to the 3rd????

So who will be the new hand of the king? Can Jaimee serve in that capacity and resign from the Kings Guard?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 16, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I was guessing that Sam Tully would have been the one to kill "red" that would have been awkward.......
> 
> Did (guy in charge of the crows die?, the one that hated Snow, but just before the battle kind of amditted they needed each other)
> 
> ...








Road Guy said:


> I think they should have just sucked it up and made that at least 90 minutes last night..
> 
> Good episode but felt very rushed..
> 
> ...


Read your highlighted above...


----------



## Supe (Jun 16, 2014)

1) I too felt the whole thing was rushed. Too much happening in 66 minutes for the sake of fitting it in.

2) Was glad to see Tyrion seal the deal on both fronts at the end. Was surprised to see Varys set sail with him. Assuming he won't be returning? Seems like an awful lot to just throw away.

3) Was the Dragon Queen's dragon the one that torched the kid, or was there another one? I assume it was hers, but the description sounded off.

4) Loved Arya just leaving her buddy there to rot away. I think a lot of us were expecting her to put him out of his misery, especially after his voice broke and he nearly started to cry.

5) Curious to see how John Snow and Stannis will clash moving forward.

6) Wondering what significance the three eyed crow will play in all of this, other than somehow tying the little brother to dragons in some regard.

7) What the hell am I going to watch for the next year while we wait for the return?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 16, 2014)

Supe said:


> 1) I too felt the whole thing was rushed. Too much happening in 66 minutes for the sake of fitting it in.
> 
> 2) Was glad to see Tyrion seal the deal on both fronts at the end. Was surprised to see Varys set sail with him. Assuming he won't be returning? Seems like an awful lot to just throw away.
> 
> ...


1) That's where there are 1000+ pages to each book

2) I was cheering when I read about his part. Not sure where Varys goes, but Tyrion's path becomes quite interesting

3) It was her dragon. It leads to several things with her and her city in the next season

4) Arya's path only gets better from there.

5) Are you familiar with the term "oil and water"?

6) The 3 eye crow is only symbolic of Bran's growing ability to "see" things others cannot.

7) Orange is the New Black and Dr Who both have new episodes on Netflix...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 16, 2014)

Go ahead and tell me who is the next hand of the king?

I guess I just didnt think Stannis could get there that quick.. Odd that it was about to be a truce between them I think......


----------



## Supe (Jun 16, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > 1) I too felt the whole thing was rushed. Too much happening in 66 minutes for the sake of fitting it in.
> ...




Should have been more specific on #6 - I'm referring to the guy in the tree, not so much the vision of the crow itself.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 16, 2014)

Haven't seen the final episode yet, but if it's the tree-guy I'm thinking of from the books, he becomes Bran's tutor on how to be a better warg (one who can control animals). Bran is one of the most powerful wargs ever discovered (all of the Stark kids can do it with their respective dire-wolves in the book, but only Bran is aware he can control it). Most wargs can only "bond" with one animal (like the wildling with his eagle), but Bran is able to bond with any of them and is learning he can also see through the weirwoods (remember the carved faces in the trees?). There really isn't much in the books after he finds the tree-man, so I really don't know where it goes from there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 16, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Go ahead and tell me who is the next hand of the king?
> 
> I guess I just didnt think Stannis could get there that quick.. Odd that it was about to be a truce between them I think......


I could tell you who the next hand is, but it's really not that interesting....yet.

There is a truce, but neither of them really like the other.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 17, 2014)

Supe said:


> 1) I too felt the whole thing was rushed. Too much happening in 66 minutes for the sake of fitting it in.
> 
> 2) Was glad to see Tyrion seal the deal on both fronts at the end. Was surprised to see Varys set sail with him. Assuming he won't be returning? Seems like an awful lot to just throw away.
> 
> ...


1) Or perhaps a 2-part episode... 

2) Very much agreed. I actually laughed when Varys boarded the ship. Heard the city bells, lots of disarray, THE HELL WITH IT. I'M OUTTA HERE! LOL!

3) I just assumed it was her dragon as they are the only 3 living dragons in the 7 kingdoms, correct?

4) Really liking Arya's character as I've mentioned before. Awesome that she is going to Bravos. An assassin in the making. :thumbs: BTW, IMO that was an epic battle between the Hound and Brianne. Both fought pretty [email protected] hard. I was starting to like his character because he truly was looking out for Arya or he would have ditched her long ago. To what end though now that there was no reward in sight? Who knows...

5) Not to mention the "fire chick" eyeing up Snow. Here we go again with one of her "ceremonies".

6) That whole side story sure took a turn. Very odd.

7) As for this item, Supe I thought the answer was obvious  :


----------



## Supe (Jun 17, 2014)

*sigh*


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 17, 2014)

Well you really only have to wait 9.5 months...

Falling skies through summer

The walking dead - fall

Football season

Then it's about back...

I got halfway through what I thought was the first book, realized I had actually bought the second book and started reading it... Not sure if I should stop and go by the first book? Or just keep going... I think I will keep going....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 17, 2014)

What is your Game of Thrones warrior name?

http://www.zimbio.com/generator/d_rN-Gyttd2/What+Is+Your+Game+Of+Thrones+Warrior+Name?i=jq69B6FBG_H&amp;t=WqZ8IlwKzVP


----------



## Supe (Jun 18, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Well you really only have to wait 9.5 months...
> 
> Falling skies through summer
> 
> ...


Looks like I'm screwed until football season.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 18, 2014)

LadyFox asked a good question that maybe someone can shed some light on.

Do you think Arya left the Hound laying there out of compassion or to let him suffer because ultimately he was on her "list". It was an interesting scene.


----------



## ventilator (Jun 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> LadyFox asked a good question that maybe someone can shed some light on.
> 
> Do you think Arya left the Hound laying there out of compassion or to let him suffer because ultimately he was on her "list". It was an interesting scene.


She left him to suffer because she still hates him and she is certain he will die so she can cross him off the list. That's the way I see it anyway.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 18, 2014)

^ my thought as well.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 18, 2014)

It's explained a bit more in the book and I don't quite remember all of the specifics. She goes through a rather complex series of emotions.

She wants him dead because of what he did to the butcher's boy (back in season/book 1)

She pities him because of the situation he's in (his brother f'ed him up, he was Joffrey's pet, exiled from Kings Landing with no friends, etc)

She starts to consider him a friend because they've spent so much time together and because he's helped keep her safe and get her back to her family (even if gold was his motivation).

She doesn't want to turn into him and simply kill.

Ultimately she just decides to walk away knowing that he will die and she vows to never become someone like him.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2014)

Warning, both graphic and spoiler alerts. But also awesome.

http://sploid.gizmodo.com/all-169-game-of-thrones-season-4-deaths-in-one-bloody-s-1593789678?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&amp;utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&amp;utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2014)

This is pretty cool:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydRAb9cwHnA#t=35


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 30, 2015)

LOL, season 5 trailer leaked! Was only supposed to be showing in IMAX theaters.

&gt;http://youtu.be/ZMKhdDlKHNE


----------



## ventilator (Feb 2, 2015)

Saw something today saying that, surprise surprise, the series will be finished before the books are. Publisher said book 6 will not be released in 2015 so who knows how long it will take but Martin supposedly gave major plot lines to HBO a while ago in case of this.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2015)

^ ha ha. Good! That way there will be no spoilers from the bookies!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2015)

So pumped for Season 5!!!

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9Bo89m2f6g


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2015)

finally watched last Sundays episode.. the 3rd episode this season was pretty good. I still feel very lost in terms of what is going on.. I am hoping to get caught up on the books this summer, but its difficult to make time to read..



Spoiler



I cant figure out why Sansa's "protector" would give her to the

Boltons? Does he not know how fucked up they are?



I need a little more clarification on what Arya is supposed to be doing?


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2015)

RG:



Spoiler



Arya has joined what is essentially an assassin's guild.

Sansa's new arranged marriage gives the Bolton's a way to help "secure the north" since they can't rely on the Lannisters anymore, and it somehow plays into Littlefinger gaining a northern ally. However, I believe I read that this is a departure from the book, so we don't know how that will pan out entirely.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 28, 2015)

Spoiler



Sansa's story is diverging from the story so far. Essentially, Littlefinger now has control of the Eerie, but is also using Sansa to gain control of the north (knowing the other houses will follow a Stark). He will somehow end up removing the Boltons from power.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 29, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa's story is diverging from the story so far. Essentially, Littlefinger now has control of the Eerie, but is also using Sansa to gain control of the north (knowing the other houses will follow a Stark). He will somehow end up removing the Boltons from power.








Spoiler



From the way he was talking, I think Littlefinger is getting Sansa in there so

*she* can get rid of the Boltons in retaliation for killing the rest of her family at the Red Wedding.


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2015)

jeb6294 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



From the way he was talking, I think Littlefinger is getting Sansa in there so

*she* can get rid of the Boltons in retaliation for killing the rest of her family at the Red Wedding.













Spoiler



That's what he's TELLING her, but there's no way that Littlefinger's sole motivation for putting Sansa back in there because he wants her to avenge her family out of the goodness of his heart, even if he did have the hots for her mother.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Apr 29, 2015)

Sansa's story is different in the show vs in the books.

I'm with the fan theory that Jon Snow is child of Stark and Targaryen...hence ice AND fire.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2015)

I wish I could take a week off from work and family and read the rest of the books


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 29, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Sansa's story is different in the show vs in the books.
> 
> I'm with the fan theory that Jon Snow is child of Stark and Targaryen...hence ice AND fire.






Spoiler



Yeah, the TV show failed to create the character that actually goes up to the Boltons. Jenny was sent up there under the guise that she was Arya.



I really need to re-read these books. It's been so long that I'm forgetting details, although with the diverging story lines I'm not sure how much that matters anymore.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2015)

so do Jon Snow and the guy that hated him (who became the new 1st Ranger) become best buddies? The part when they beheaded the bald fat guy was nice!

also I think they need to show Sam loosing some weight, aint no overeating on the wall!


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2015)

So the last couple episodes seem to focus on finding a stark family member to lead the north. Are both stark boys still alive or only bran?


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2015)

I believe the second Stark boy is still alive and headed somewhere with the other wildling girl.



Spoiler



I'm really wondering if John Snow was not actually a Stark. From the conversations that took place and the attraction to him by Baratheon's always-naked fire chick, I'm wondering if he wasn't actually a Targaryean and Ned Stark was really just covering for him?


----------



## jeb6294 (May 4, 2015)

Supe said:


> I believe the second Stark boy is still alive and headed somewhere with the other wildling girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Trying to remember...the Stark boys who were left behind in Winterfell, are they both still together? I know where the peeping tom ended up, but I can't remember if the other brother was still with him.

Re: Spoiler, I noticed the interest and was wondering about that myself.

It's funny. Mom got me the season 1 box for Christmas, but since I ended up catching on all 4 seasons on PT, the GF took it and watched the whole season in about 3 days. When she was here this weekend she wanted to start watching season 2. Interesting to go back and watch the old ones after knowing where/how a lot of the people are going to end up.

BTW, mom tried to go to her little local library, little as in everyone in town knows everyone else, to check out season 2 and they told her they didn't have it because it's porn. They could go on the statewide database and get it there but it'd show up in a plain brown wrapper.


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2015)

I thought Bran ended up heading beyond the wall, and the other brother and Osha headed elsewhere, but can't remember where to.


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2015)

that's what I recall also.. maybe they don't want to revive that yet?

I started finishing book 2 over the weekend, actually makes it a little more confusing at this point to be honest!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 4, 2015)

I read somewhere that Bran &amp; Hodor wouldn't be in the TV show this season. Maybe next though. That was turning into a weird story line anyway.

I think the younger brother did go with Osha and her whereabouts are unknown at this time.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 5, 2015)

Yeah, I was half expecting Bilbo Baggins or Harry Potter to pop in when they were in their little under tree fort.



Spoiler



There are rumors going around that Jon Snow isn't Ned Stark's at all. One of the popular theories going around is that he's the result of a Targaryen and Stark's dead sister making him some kind of uber-king. On her deathbed, she made Ned promise to take care of him. Would also help explain why the red lady is so busy dry humping Jon all the time.


----------



## Supe (May 5, 2015)

jeb6294 said:


> Yeah, I was half expecting Bilbo Baggins or Harry Potter to pop in when they were in their little under tree fort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Spoiler



This is essentially what I was alluding to above. Lyanna (sp?) was supposedly kidnapped/raped/etc by Targaryen after she was arranged to marry Baratheon, but I'm wondering if they didn't have a thing going, and Ned was just covering for his sister. Especially when whatsisface was talking to Danerys about what a sweetheart Targaryen was. Either he was completely full of shit, or that doesn't sound like a kidnap/rapey kind of guy.


----------



## Road Guy (May 5, 2015)

If RG was Lord Commander I wouldn't have thrown the fire woman out so soon..


----------



## Supe (May 5, 2015)

She does have very nice breasticles.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 5, 2015)

Supe said:


> She does have very nice breasticles.


And isn't afraid to demonstrate that fact...


----------



## Supe (May 5, 2015)

And there's nothing wrong with that. In fact, I feel that it is her god-given right to do just that.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 6, 2015)

But then she throws leaches on your junk.


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2015)

Everything has its trade-offs.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 12, 2015)

Im guessing Jorah Mormont dies in an upcoming book...looks like he will die in the show getting greyscale.


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2015)

And how can rock people swim?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2015)

They just look like rocks, not actually made of rock.

Rickon (the littlest Stark boy) disappeared with the wildling girl just like in the book, and no mention has been made of what happened to them since they separated from Bran. Bran is already "caught up" with his storyline in the books, so anything they show for him would be completely new to anyone familiar with the story.

What I remember from the books, this season is definitely diverging. It seems the overall storyline remains, but some serious details are missing/changed.

Major differences I've seen so far with this season:



Spoiler



Barristan Selmy hasn't died in the book.

Tyrion actually travels to see Dany while escorted by another long-lost Targarian cousin who is supposed to be presented to Dany as a suitor (remember Targarians marry family to keep bloodlines "pure")

Jamie Lannister &amp; Bronn definitely do not travel to Dorne

The entire Iron Islands story is missing. Remember Reeks sister, Asha?

I want to see more of Arya's story on how she is continuing her assassin training

Sansa is supposed to still be in Eerie, while Jenny (an un-revealed character in the show who is actually one of Sansa's hand maidens in the book) is supposed to be Bolton's wife while pretending to be Arya.



Upcoming storyline questions



Spoiler



I wonder when/if Brienne is going to run into Zombie Caitlyn Stark.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 14, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> What I remember from the books, this season is definitely diverging. It seems the overall storyline remains, but some serious details are missing/changed.




I haven't read the books, but from what I hear, that's the plan. Is the show getting to the point that it has caught up to the books now? I've heard the show is supposed to start going away from the books a bit more and, since the books aren't done yet, HBO got enough of the plot line to finish up the show on their own. So it sounds like that'll be the way it goes from here, i.e. follow the basic storyline from the books, but HBO is going to kind of do their own thing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 14, 2015)

From what I've seen on the show's goals for this season, they are supposed to finish up with the handful of remaining chapters with this season. The original hope was to have book 6 out in time to start filming the next season, but Martin decided to continue spending more time on his little side projects instead of continuing on.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 14, 2015)

everyone dies...end of story.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 14, 2015)

But it's HOW they die that makes the whole show worth it.

1001 Ways to Die in Westeros


----------



## Supe (May 18, 2015)

Poor Sansa...


----------



## Road Guy (May 18, 2015)

I really wish someone would painfully kill that MF'er.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 18, 2015)

Can't imagine that someone won't eventually take him out of our misery.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 18, 2015)

Someone that evil is bound to hang around for a while (see: Lannister, Cersi)


----------



## goodal (May 19, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOO!!! Anybody but him. Dang it. As far as the plot goes, I've read one theory is that John Snow is Robert Baratheons son and Ed Stark was just covering for him. That would make Snow the only true heir if you don't count Blondy. But wait she likes fire, right. I believe the theme song is called "a song of fire and ice" or something like that. Wouldn't it be something if John Snow (ice), the only real male heir, and Blondy (fire) ,the only real Female heir, got together.

Hummmmmm.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 20, 2015)

^^^ Except as a man of the Night's Watch Snow has taken a vow to never marry or own any lands. He's already shown he's dedicated when he told Stannis he's staying at the wall instead of returning to Winterfell.


----------



## Supe (May 20, 2015)

Somehow I don't think plowing a wildling was in the "exemption" clause on his Night's Watch contract.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 20, 2015)

The vow said he would take no wife. It said nothing about plowing hot red heads (besides, in the book it was common for guys to go to the brothel in Mole Town)...


----------



## Road Guy (May 20, 2015)

One would think a king could override the night watch Vow?

Of course being a king hasn't helped Tommie free his queen wife, so maybe not


----------



## Supe (May 20, 2015)

He could be King and technically not own the land. I mean, Obummer doesn't "own" the White House...


----------



## jeb6294 (May 26, 2015)

Just got caught up over the weekend.



Spoiler



Nothing could please me more than seeing Cersei getting thrown in the dungeon.


----------



## Road Guy (May 26, 2015)

The last two episodes were pretty good, however the final scene a.k.a. gladiator style Sunday was a bit cheesy


----------



## Supe (May 27, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> The last two episodes were pretty good, however the final scene a.k.a. gladiator style Sunday was a bit cheesy




It did strike me as a bit "professional wrestling" with some bonks on the head.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2015)

got around to watching sundays episode last night, probably one of the best of the shows existence IMO...

Zombies that carry axes and swords would freak the shit out of me.. I think they are going to need a bigger wall (or maybe a couple of dragons...)


----------



## goodal (Jun 3, 2015)

...or a dragon glass factory. Whats up with Johns sword shattering that dude? Was it his sword or is the true king supposed to have to power to kill walkers or something weird like that?


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2015)

Valyrian (sp?) steel is supposed to be "forged from dragon fire", so presumably, any Valyrian steel sword should be capable of taking out a white walker based on the episode's events.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2015)

other walker dude looked pissed when that happened


----------



## Supe (Jun 4, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> other walker dude looked pissed when that happened




I would say raising a massive army of the dead before your eyes is a pretty solid way to depict the fact that he was pissed.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 5, 2015)

When is Sansa going to attck Ramsay?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 7, 2015)

&amp; now I am pulling for Bolton over stannis


----------



## Supe (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't know who to pull for now, other than the Dany/Tyrion tag team.


----------



## Supe (Jun 8, 2015)

I hope she decides to pull her other two babies out of hiding, too.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2015)

Did the fire woman kill Gendry also? They haven't mentioned him at all this season?


----------



## ventilator (Jun 8, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Did the fire woman kill Gendry also? They haven't mentioned him at all this season?


No, Davos sent him out on the boat back to kings landing so that she couldn't kill him.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh that's right, now I remember

I was expecting a little more storyline at the wall last night, you would've thought John snow would have told his first ranger that they have much bigger problems to worry about than the wild wings


----------



## Supe (Jun 8, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Oh that's right, now I remember
> 
> I was expecting a little more storyline at the wall last night, you would've thought John snow would have told his first ranger that they have much bigger problems to worry about than the *wild wings*


Winter is coming?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2015)

LOL, I guess I was hungry slight of mind ....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 13, 2015)

I can't believe this is the last weekend for the show. Went by too fast.

I want to see Sansa loose her shit and start killing some people. She can start with "reek", and move from there.


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2015)

Don't know where to begin.



Spoiler



Was glad to see that little bitch at Winterfell make a delightful thud sound when she hit the pavement. Has Reek turned a new leaf, or will Sansa get nabbed on her way out?

Interesting turn of events with Stannis, albeit somewhat predictable. So much for the Lord of Light.

Not sure what to think about Arya. Glad to see her do the deed, but not sure what direction they will take her now. Are they going to give her the boot, or will she truly turn into a selfless assassin?

My understanding is that Jon died of similar circumstances in the book. I think this is just setting the stage for the uncovering at a later point that he is in fact the son of Targaryan and Lyanna, and that he can be "reborn from fire" at some point down the road. There is just too much focus on him to come in with a little poke in the chest to call it a day. Also, my understanding is that at least for the show, they were in contract talks with the actor for season 6 and 7 already. One of the other fan speculations was that before his death, he entered Ghost's body, just as Bron was capable of doing.
The Lannister/Dorne end scene was also pretty predictable. Is this going to trigger an all out war with them? I'm wondering if the news will somehow get back to the king of Dorne, and he'll have his sister taken out.

Cersei looks pretty good nude, but that haircut is not flattering. I kind of suspect her to come back and buttf*ck the sparrows and half the kingdom. What was up with her new king's guard? Was that the Mountain? What was up with his eyes? He looked half dead through the helmet...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 22, 2015)

I just got around to watching the finale yesterday....

Man that Stannis is wrong to a fault!

I have a feeling this whole book is going to end with the Lannisters remaining in charge......

I need to finish book 4........


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 1, 2015)

Supe said:


> My understanding is that Jon died of similar circumstances in the book. I think this is just setting the stage for the uncovering at a later point that he is in fact the son of Targaryan and Lyanna, and that he can be "reborn from fire" at some point down the road. There is just too much focus on him to come in with a little poke in the chest to call it a day. Also, my understanding is that at least for the show, they were in contract talks with the actor for season 6 and 7 already.]




Read another article yesterday adding a little more support behind this theory. Some GoT blogger said that at the end, if you paid close attention to Jon's eyes, they turned purple as he laid there dying which is rumored to be proof that he is Valyrian. That would mean Malisandre could bring him back, i.e. remember when the Hound killed Beric during their sword fight a couple season ago and he was resurrected? Hopefully that will require Melisandre to run around butt naked some more also.


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2015)

I never picked up on the eye color change, thanks for the tip.

Of course since the show is now beating the books timeline-wise, Martin could throw up the f*ck this shit flag, leave him dead, and completely change his mind, just to spite everyone.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 1, 2015)

The last book ended with 4 major cliffhangers and that was one of them, supposedly Martin is to answer all those early in the next book, if he will put the doughnuts down and get to writing..

1. Jon Snow

2. Danny &amp; the Dothraki?

3. Sister Fuckers Daughters Death

I cant think of the 4th?

I am about half way through Book 4(I think, I get them all confused-whatever book last season is)


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2015)

Was Sansa/Reek the 4th?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 1, 2015)

Supe said:


> Was Sansa/Reek the 4th?


From my understanding, that doesn't happen in the books...Sansa doesn't marry Ramsay.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 2, 2015)

What the hell is everyone talking about?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 2, 2015)

Hodor


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 2, 2015)

Hodor?

Hodor hodor!


----------



## cement (Jul 6, 2015)

finally caught up with the series.

I'm thinking that the fire priestess being at castle black is no coincidence, besides her needing to drop her robes for some random reason. it is HBO after all.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 6, 2015)

Finally caught up on the last 4 episodes yesterday after Mrs Dex caved and had cable (with HBO) installed over the weekend. Now I feel like I need to re-read the books and re-watch the entire series.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## envirotex (Apr 20, 2016)

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;Just catches up on GOT.

Wait...What? Jon Snow? 

Curse you HBO.


----------



## Supe (Apr 21, 2016)

The fan theories about what is going to happen seems to readily obvious, I'm wondering if the writers will cave and give everyone what they want to see, or if they will throw a total twist in the storylines for Snow, Daenarys, and Sansa.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 22, 2016)

I think GOT is gonna do what the writers want to do, unlike TWD..  I was reading a story from HBO and it seems they are ready for this series to be over, probably dealing with George and all the drama is too much..  after this year they only have 13 episodes left, I would hope they would just have one long season, but I am afraid they are going to drag it out even further..

Since no one is ahead of the show due to George not putting down the Turkey leg to finish the book, my thoughts is that one of the stark kids takes the prize (the throne). They focus a lot of sansa and arya but women cant be the absolute ruler can they? unless you have a dragon?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2016)

We'll I guess they figured they would keep everyne guessing one more week?

and this season no one will be able,to say "that's not how they did it in the book!"


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2016)

this as an interesting theory :

"I have a feeling castle black is gonna be lit on fire and they're all gonna have to run and leave jons corpse behind and as they're all standing around mourning he's gonna be born by the flames and walk out as the targaryan he is."


----------



## Supe (Apr 25, 2016)

Good possibility if Melisandra is going to end up being the one who revives him somehow (which, BTW, YUCK.)

I wonder if Jon and Dany end up taking over the iron throne but "appoint" Sansa as "head" of Winterfell.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 1, 2016)

Kibbles and bits, kibbles and bits, I'm gonna get me some kibbles and bits. Joffrey's not lookin so bad any more is he?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 2, 2016)

Well, if we didn't see that coming! Especially with the L+R=J theory.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 2, 2016)

jeb6294 said:


> Kibbles and bits, kibbles and bits, I'm gonna get me some kibbles and bits. Joffrey's not lookin so bad any more is he?


Well, he is a bastard after all (even if he was "legitimized").


----------



## Supe (May 2, 2016)

I'm glad they got it over with early this season rather than drag it out.  Ought to get interesting from here!

Need to rewatch, though.  We lost power and ended up having to watch the episode on an iphone 4 with a bluetooth radio for audio.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 2, 2016)

Me too...everyone speculated it wouldn't happen until 4-5 episode.

And, that must have been frustrating!


----------



## bradlelf (May 2, 2016)

HODOR !!!


----------



## Supe (May 2, 2016)

I do wonder if they'll elaborate any more on that in future flashbacks.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 2, 2016)

I imagine they would. Probably find out Ned caused his speech problem.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 2, 2016)

So what the hell does HODOR meant then?  I always assumed it was his name.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 2, 2016)

Maybe his girlfriend was a ho named doris?


----------



## Supe (May 2, 2016)

Sounds like an Abbott and Costello routine.  

"HODORIS!"

"Is a what?!"


----------



## bradlelf (May 2, 2016)

Willis, Willis, Hodor Hodor?

Haha ... seriously though, they do have to give more background on that. Did you notice the Stark sister, Aunt Lyanna in the flashback? R+L=J


----------



## jeb6294 (May 3, 2016)

I saw something somewhere...maybe some extra behind-the-scenes footage after the episode...where they talked about starting to use the "flashbacks" more to provide history.


----------



## Supe (May 3, 2016)

I also don't remember the "Leaf" character from other seasons AT ALL.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 3, 2016)

Weren't there multiple "critters" at the tree when Bran first got there?  I just assumed she was one of them.


----------



## Supe (May 3, 2016)

The GoT wiki thing says that she appeared in Season 4 and did something with a fireball?  I need to go back and binge watch some of the other seasons again.


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2016)

The character was briefly at the end of season four, but they have a new actress this season. There was a much younger girl that played leaf when they found that stupid tree in the third eye Raven


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 4, 2016)

Leaf is one of the "children of the forest", and they are supposedly older than "the first men" (I hope I have this right...book readers confirm?) She was definitely in season 4, when Bran et. al. made it to the weirwood tree, and was played by a younger girl.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 5, 2016)

Ohhhh...I'm trying to remember.  Weren't they being chased by zombie types or something when they got to the creepy tree?  Maybe she popped out and zapped a couple.


----------



## cement (May 5, 2016)

is Tyrion going to be a dragon rider?


----------



## Road Guy (May 8, 2016)

Why am I starting to feel sorry for the lannisters?


----------



## bradlelf (May 9, 2016)

Olly .... nooooooo. Seriously thought he would be spared.


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2016)

Little prick deserved it.

Very surprised to see Bolton's newest captives.

Loving Bran's flashbacks.  Dying to see what's happening in the tower!


----------



## cement (May 9, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Why am I starting to feel sorry for the lannisters?


Because Cersie and Jaime get no respect from the small council?  Who is the new Hand?


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2016)

cement said:


> Because Cersie and Jaime get no respect from the small council?  Who is the new Hand?


The Lannister uncle.


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2016)

So Jon's going all "Bye Felicia" but where is he going to go?

Kind of slow, I don't think we will see much movement on the actual story line until the last 2 episodes.


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2016)

guess I will change my assessment, things are moving pretty good I think,  They have spent too much time on Jon and Dannys story line for them not to be there till the end. I think this whole season we will be waiting for Ramsey to die.

So now I am thinking the Iron Islands and the Snow/wildthings will somehow connect to topple the Boltons??

&amp; just when it looks like the Lannisters are back in control, in rolls the unsullied and the Dothraki to westeros.. That's going to be an interesting battle...


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2016)

I was totally not expecting the show to end that way.  

Still very curious to see what will happen with Littlefinger.  Looks like he and the Stark clan are due for a little chat as to how Sansa ended up with the Boltons...

It will be interesting to see who forms alliances, though I'd imagine Tyrion's days of assisting the Lannisters in any capacity is over.


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2016)

I was kind of torn between thinking it was cool, and also think it was rehashing a way for them to escape that had already been done before.

I was actually expecting Jon Snow to come back like one of the pets in pet cemetery instead of being slightly normal


----------



## jeb6294 (May 16, 2016)

My guess is that Danny/Tom Thumb end up taking over Westeros and Jon/Sansa get the North.


----------



## envirotex (May 22, 2016)

OK. That's it.  I'm really not watching anymore until the whole series is released.  I mean it.

Hold the door.

Really. I mean it.


----------



## Road Guy (May 23, 2016)

I did enjoy the show more when I could watched one whole season over a weekend....

I think the shows should be 90 minutes.. Too much to cram in..&amp; I don't see the point in Arya's story line..


----------



## Supe (May 23, 2016)

Agree on 90 minutes.  I assume the Arya storyline will come full circle at some point and integrate with what her siblings have going on, but damned if I know how.


----------



## bradlelf (May 23, 2016)

HODOR !!!


----------



## jeb6294 (May 23, 2016)

Seriously?!?! That's what he's been saying all these years?

I'll bet George is wishing he'd written a bit faster now.


----------



## bradlelf (May 23, 2016)




----------



## bradlelf (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (May 23, 2016)

so since Bran went back in time and saw his daddy &amp; Hodor was able to see Bran that made his future self make his present self to have a seizure?  Doesn't really make sense, jaimee should have thrown him from a taller tower..


----------



## jeb6294 (May 23, 2016)

I don't think Hodor "saw" Bran so much as got mind-f'd through time and the only left after his eggs got scrambled was "HOLD THE DOOR!"


----------



## bradlelf (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (May 24, 2016)

I think Hodor did see Bran, similar to how the white walker dude saw Bran and touched his arm, it has to be tied together somehow?


----------



## Supe (May 31, 2016)

Interesting with the "return" of Benjen - I suppose the real question is, what the heck has he been doing all these years?

I wonder if Maergery has gone full fruit loop, or this is part of a greater scheme of hers.

A bit surprised at the bit with Arya.  I understand that she's had enough, but they push for her to become one of the "nameless girls" with no vendettas/personal motivation, yet at the same time, the other girl she trains with now gets to go after her as a pleasure kill?  I wonder if there will really be more to this one, or if the writers just decided they've had enough and decided to accelerate the plot with this one.


----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2016)

I don't think we needed 20 minutes with Sam's family either..  So does he know that ditching his duties will result in a beheading?    I'm not really following how he fits in anymore. But no matter how big a pussy he was in his youth he shouldn't have taken that from his father after what he has been through..

I am glad to see the many face gods story line end, hopefully, However now I am thinking that maybe this is not a test for Stark as maybe the other girl?  I was assuming the many faced god was a "good assassin"?

So at the Red Wedding, wasn't it one of Robs brothers getting married and not a tulley?  I am going to have to re read that chapter, but was the prisoner re-introduced Sunday the one who was supposed to be married at the red wedding or was that someone else?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm going to call this one:

Mountain versus The Hound fight, with the Mountain serving as Cersi's Champion and the Hound Serving as the Sparrows Champion.

Kind of surprised with the Arya scene, was really hoping for something different..

Will also be glad when this season is over..


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm wondering if that was real Arya...maybe it was the faceless man in disguise as Arya.

And, you had to know, Maergery is scheming while playing like she's turned into a good little girl.

Clegane (sp?) bowl in the works.


----------



## Supe (Jun 6, 2016)

Face mask or not, it's hard for a 5'10"-6' guy to be disguised as a 4'-something girl.  Also, doesn't the person have to die to have their face available for use?  I'm thinking Arya faked it and drew her out intentionally (blood was a prop from the actress, etc.)  Walking around, throwing sacks of money, standing out in the open... all too deliberate.

Wondering what Maergery's bigger plan will be.

Clegane bowl for sure.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 6, 2016)

I may have said this earlier, but GOT is the only show that has made me look forward to a priests death!


----------



## Supe (Jun 6, 2016)

Looking forward to Septa Unella getting taken out, even though she's gorgeous in real life (Hannah Waddingham).


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 6, 2016)

Supe said:


> Face mask or not, it's hard for a 5'10"-6' guy to be disguised as a 4'-something girl.  Also, doesn't the person have to die to have their face available for use?  I'm thinking Arya faked it and drew her out intentionally (blood was a prop from the actress, etc.)  Walking around, throwing sacks of money, standing out in the open... all too deliberate.
> 
> Wondering what Maergery's bigger plan will be.
> 
> Clegane bowl for sure.


Before she went blind, she was pulling face after face off of him...and got to her own face on him. Explain that...as she wasn't dead then. Also, where was needle during that incident with the waif? I would think Arya would be on guard, and at least have had needle with her.


----------



## Supe (Jun 6, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Before she went blind, she was pulling face after face off of him...and got to her own face on him. Explain that...as she wasn't dead then. Also, where was needle during that incident with the waif? I would think Arya would be on guard, and at least have had needle with her.


Hallucination - didn't that occur just before she went blind, after she drank the water?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 6, 2016)

Possibly. Will be interesting to see it play out. But I do think it odd that she didn't seem to fight back, and didn't seem to have needle with her.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 6, 2016)

so maybe she had something else in her stomach? (like on The Good The Bad and The Ugly?) She seemed to be genuinely in pain when she pulled herself out of the water


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes, she did. And I wonder if the blade used to stab her was poisoned.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 6, 2016)

I really need to get caught up on this if one of my favorite characters has returned (untypical with GoT).


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 6, 2016)

Anyone else think Sansa is pregnant? I think she is, and will be revealed during the battle for winterfell.


----------



## Supe (Jun 7, 2016)

Hadn't thought of it, but haven't been able to tell how much time has elapsed since she escaped Ramsey.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 7, 2016)

Sansa was standing on her head afterwards....


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 13, 2016)

I predict that when the helmet finally comes off The Mountain 2.0, it will be revealed that he is really the Predator.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2016)

glad they are done with this man/girl is no one nonsense..


----------



## Supe (Jun 13, 2016)

I wonder if there really won't be a trial by combat.  I just don't see Cersei going down jury-style.  The Mountain head rip was pretty epic, though.  

I'm not entirely sure the man/girl nonsense is done, but it sure would be nice to see Arya to get back to her hit list.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a prediction that Jon Snow wont win the battle of the bastards next week and we will have to wait another season to see Ramsay die.

The previews make it look like they are going to go "mano vs mano" but they also show the wildlings fighting...?

A man is just ready to know what the hell happens


----------



## Supe (Jun 13, 2016)

And Dany did NOT look happy upon her dragon-back arrival.  Wonder what will become of Tyrion if she has lost all her trust in him...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2016)

a good decision today is better than the perfect decision tomorrow..

maybe Dany will realize she has been a terrible leader?


----------



## cement (Jun 20, 2016)

who let the dogs out?


----------



## Supe (Jun 20, 2016)

I was not expecting House Arryn to roll in at the last second.  Personally, I was hoping Sansa would opt for the fillet and burn approach, but then again, I do love doggies.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 20, 2016)

"My dogs would never touch me, they are loyal." -Ramsey

"But you said yourself, you purposely did not feed them for 7 days. " -Sansa

"Bark bark" -Ramsey's Dogs

"AAAAAARRRRRRRHHHHHHH" -Ramsey


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2016)

we watched it later in the evening and my daughter had already seen a bunch of # JSW! on tumbler.. 

It was odd that one episode Sansa was telling Jon to strike now and then later saying to wait on more men!

My worries for Jon / Sansa is how are they going to "man" this castle?  they don't have any "stark people"??


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2016)

So where do you think these story lines will end up?

(speculating while listening in on a conference call)

The Hound- I thought he was going to be the priests "champion" but that is a no?  I am assuming he somehow is reunited with Arya and become the starks "Gold Cloak"

Arya- Assume she makes it back to Winterfell?

Sansa and Littlefinger hook up? That would make the North and the Veil (sp?) one? But again all the Stark people (their soldiers) are dead I assume

Cersi- Executed by the sparrow (after a cool fight with the mountain and 20 other people)

Tommon - I don't know but hope he dies soon

Jaimee - Something tells me he makes it through and lives in a little village with Brienne into old age

Tyrion - Will become the hand of the Queen

The Wall - I guess everyone has forgotten about the wall the last 7 episodes


----------



## Supe (Jun 20, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> So where do you think these story lines will end up?
> 
> (speculating while listening in on a conference call)
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2016)

Im going to look into some sort of "who lives, who dies, who becomes king/queen of the 7 kingdoms super bowl square bet ..


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm definitely team Brienne/Tormund! Screw, well don't screw, Jaimee....he can die off.

Definitely think Sansa will end up marrying little finger. But I also still think she is pregnant with a baby Bolton, and how that is handled could be interesting.

Things should start changing with the focus shifting to white walkers and whites. And Danny heading to kings landing. Can see those dragons torching whites, although that may be long way off yet.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 21, 2016)

One theory floating around is that Cersi will try and go all "Mad King" and try to set off all the wildfire stashed under King's Landing and that Jamiee will put an end to that the same way he did last time.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 21, 2016)

only way I can see the starks keep the north is with some alliance with Dany and she makes him a stark by royal decree?  Seems like they are the 2 main characters at the moment (last 2 seasons)  But that will be tough with littlefinger coming to their aid. Don't see any real way balish can claim the throne


----------



## Supe (Jun 21, 2016)

And I still want to know what Vaerys is up to.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 21, 2016)

yeah I wonder if he went back to help out Sansa?  Wasn't he involved in getting her set free from westeros (along with littlefinger)


----------



## P-E (Jun 21, 2016)

Snow marries dragon queen.   Game over.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 21, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 22, 2016)

P-E said:


> Snow marries dragon queen.   Game over.


Isn't one of the theories that Jon Snow wasn't actually Ned's but is actually a Targaryen?  So wouldn't that make Snow and Dragon Queen brother and sister and you can't have tha...oh, wait


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 22, 2016)

And where is Ghost?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 22, 2016)

I like the Jon is Targaryn story but If he is then who is alive that can confirm it. bran is out humping a tree somewhere north of the wall so I don't know maybe he sees the past and somehow reunites with Jon to tell him?

Is next season the last one?

I think I stopped reading at Book 4- would still like to finish them. The books spend a lot of time on Varys and Arya.. Lots of time....


----------



## bradlelf (Jun 22, 2016)

One way to confirm Jon as a Targaryn could be that he is set on fire and doesnt burn; that would be pretty convincing.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2016)

It wont happen, but the thing that I would like to see most Sunday is for Cersi to admit that Tommon is a bastard (not sure if that's the right word- but you get the point) and not the rightful heir.  Since her son is basically F'ing her over , she might as well do the same!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 25, 2016)

True story


----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2016)

All I can say from last night is WOW.

IMO, the first ten minutes of that show was some of the best TV I have seen in a long time, probably since Rita's death in one of the Dexter season finales.

-Cersei is one bad m'fer.  When she nonchalantly saw Tommen's body and more or less brushed it off, it seemed to me that she had almost some degree of disgust or disappointment with him, despite her efforts to save him initially.  You know she's an awesome character when you're rooting for her to get her revenge in the scene with the Septa/Mountain and her nephew in the basement.  I was, however, anticipating an even larger boom/percentage of King's Landing to be f'd up by the wildfire explosion.

-Arya/Frey - Long time coming.  What was interesting was her eye contact in an earlier scene with Jamie Lannister.  Is he her next target?

-Bran/Tower scene - presumably just confirming what we all thought anyways: Jon = Starkaeryan.

-Dorne - What threw me off here was the fact that Vaerys arrives as part of the "recruiting session", but is already back with Dany when she sets sail for Westeros.  Something seemed off with the timeline.

-If Jon and Dany joing forces as expected, how do the Lannister's remotely stand a chance?  You would think that even with the Lannister army and recent conquests, that they would be considerably lesser in numbers when you take count of the Snow/Dany ranks.  Maybe the White Walkers will level the playing field somehow?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 27, 2016)

So, Jon's Mom is Eddard Stark's sister? And who really is his Dad? A Targaryen?


----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> So, Jon's Mom is Eddard Stark's sister? And who really is his Dad? A Targaryen?


Yes.  Jon's mom is Lyanna Stark (Eddard's Sister) and his father is (unless there is some other massive plot twist) Rhaegar Targaryen, who was the son of the "Mad King" and Dany's oldest brother.  Lyanna was betrothed to Robert Baratheon, and Rhaegar was married to one of the Martells at the time the two did the hankie pankie.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 27, 2016)

Wonder who's next on Arya's list...


----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2016)

OK, as a follow-up to my fourth bullet above - it is speculated that at least a month had elapsed.  In that scene, apparently there are both Dornish ships and ships with House Tyrell's sigil on the sails, so it was enough time to gather up both of those fleets.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 27, 2016)

Arya = lady stoneheart?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 27, 2016)

Do you watch the after show?  I think they summed up the whole Cersei thing pretty well.  Bad as she was sometimes, Cersei was always about her kids.  Now that they're gone I think she's kind of lost it and is going to be the new mad king/queen.  Still lookin' for Jamie to skewer her at some point when she goes completely mental.


----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2016)

jeb6294 said:


> Do you watch the after show?  I think they summed up the whole Cersei thing pretty well.  Bad as she was sometimes, Cersei was always about her kids.  Now that they're gone I think she's kind of lost it and is going to be the new mad king/queen.  Still lookin' for Jamie to skewer her at some point when she goes completely mental.


Don't, but probably should.  I agree - one of them will be the death of the other.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 28, 2016)

I just have one question for you all:

How in the hell to you understand all of what is going on and how do you remember everyone's name?????

I hate tapatalk


----------



## Supe (Jun 28, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> I just have one question for you all:
> 
> How in the hell to you understand all of what is going on and how do you remember everyone's name?????
> 
> I hate tapatalk


I usually read the recaps online.  I'd never figure all the names out otherwise, or some of the family connections.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 28, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> I just have one question for you all:
> 
> How in the hell to you understand all of what is going on and how do you remember everyone's name?????
> 
> I hate tapatalk


I don't.  Usually I have to google names if it's not one of the main characters and see the picture that comes up...a lot better with faces than names.


----------



## Summit1986 (Jun 28, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Arya = lady stoneheart?


I doubt Lady Stoneheart will be introduced at this point. Far too much time has passed since Catelyn has been killed and the Brothers Without Banners have been shown a few times since then without any hinting of her as their leader.


----------



## bradlelf (Jun 29, 2016)

Summit1986 said:


> I doubt Lady Stoneheart will be introduced at this point. Far too much time has passed since Catelyn has been killed and the Brothers Without Banners have been shown a few times since then without any hinting of her as their leader.


Agreed; they passed the point where it would make sense to introduce her. The Freys are already dead.

I think Jon is still going to be "burned" by fire and that is how he discovers he a Stark-garyen.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 29, 2016)

bradlelf said:


> Agreed; they passed the point where it would make sense to introduce her. The Freys are already dead.
> 
> I think Jon is still going to be "burned" by fire and that is how he discovers he a Stark-garyen.


Dany swoops in on a dragon and tries to take John out.  Dragon doesn't want to toast him, but when it does, he isn't burnt.  Spend the next 30 minutes of the show watching the light bulb go off in both their heads.


----------



## bradlelf (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Jun 29, 2016)

was out of town over the weekend and into Tuesday so just got around to watching the finale!  HFS that was some of the best TV I have seen since F'n Airfwolf!

Only question I have is: Was the tree where Sansa told littledick to F- Off the same tree where Bran was left toward the end of the show?  is he that close to winterfell or am I lost?

&amp; Although I haven't read the book in a while (I left off after the 4th)  it is the only book where I have had to keep "notes" on who is who, its so F'n confusing..

Also saw a news story where Martin is still way the F behind with book 6..


----------



## bradlelf (Jun 30, 2016)

Different tree ... but same type. He is still north of the wall. The tree is a weirwood ... http://gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/Weirwood


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 5, 2016)

Summit1986 said:


> I doubt Lady Stoneheart will be introduced at this point. Far too much time has passed since Catelyn has been killed and the Brothers Without Banners have been shown a few times since then without any hinting of her as their leader.


I meant that Arya is picking up her storyline. Not that lady stoneheart is coming to the show. Guess I didn't make that clear enough.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 5, 2016)

I still cant see where Sam fits in to the story line at all? Maybe the "baby" from the king beyond the wall has some significance?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 5, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I still cant see where Sam fits in to the story line at all? Maybe the "baby" from the king beyond the wall has some significance?


Maybe it's not as much with him, as maybe the sword he took plays a role?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 5, 2016)

maybe, I hadn't thought about that. He gets a lot of "page" time in the book also. must be something there. I am figuring that since GRRM is also a _fat kid _that maybe he makes Sam some kind of unlikely hero?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 6, 2016)

Never thought about that, but now that you mention it, they do look a little alike.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 9, 2016)

Minor bout with insomnia last night I so I started watching it again from season 1- wow they have all aged a lot on the show in 6 years!

Avd in other news I am too old to stay up to 4 am watching tv anymore


----------



## Supe (Jul 17, 2017)

So who else was mildly disappointed with the season premiere?  I know RG was a huge fan of the chamber pot scenes.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2017)

yeah it was a little slow, but still good to have it back on.  I was expecting the HBO NOW to crash like crazy but it did a good job!

So the lannister army is the only army whose foot soldiers wouldn't rape a teenage girl they find in the woods? that part seemed a little sketchy to me..


----------



## Supe (Jul 17, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> yeah it was a little slow, but still good to have it back on.  I was expecting the HBO NOW to crash like crazy but it did a good job!
> 
> So the lannister army is the only army whose foot soldiers wouldn't rape a teenage girl they find in the woods? that part seemed a little sketchy to me..


Makes me wonder if they're not implying that the Lannister army is in decline and has to rely on young boys to suit up in lieu of experienced fighters.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 17, 2017)

Meh, that episode was lackluster.

But, Ed Sheeran! Haha I totally guessed it was him as soon as they showed his face!

Also, yeah, that Lannister army (of which Sheeran was a soldier) was pretty darned friendly. Their self-deprecating humor (in terms of their opinion of Kings Landing) was nice, however.

The way the chamber pot scenes were edited caught me by surprise. It made me feel like I was watching some random movie where that technique of rapidly splicing reoccurring scenes together for however long has been used, not GoT.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2017)

I also thought having the cameo of Sheeran was not really needed &amp; didn't add anything.. (what does he even sing- Id honestly have to look it up)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 17, 2017)

Adding Sheeran was a gift to the girl who plays Arya from the director because she's a fan of his. She didn't know he would be there and I guess he's a big fan of the show.

Instead of HBO, we have one channel dedicated to the "big" shows in the US. It has Walking Dead, Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, etc (https://www.sky.co.nz/soho), and each day since the first of July they've been re-airing the entire GOT series. We DVR'd them all and started rewatching from the beginning. It's amazing how many things we missed the first time through and how so many more things were foreshadowed. There have been a few episodes where neither my wife or I remember full scenes (especially in seasons 3 and 4). We just got through the Mountain vs Viper episode last night (S4 ep.8), but did jump ahead and watch the new episode too.

Reading back through some of the older posts RE: Arya = Lady Stoneheart, the Brothers without Banners are definitely coming back and it does appear Arya is covering some of the Stoneheart elements.


----------



## Supe (Jul 24, 2017)

Predictions after last night?

I think Euron just wiped out 2/3 of Dany's plan, with Tyrell being the one left.  I suspect he goes after her next (probably bringing Cersei her head), leaving Dany short handed against Cersei, forcing her to barter with Snow.  Her help against the walkers in exchange his help to eliminate Cersei.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 24, 2017)

Yara Greyjoy wasn't killed by Euron, right? I think she'll play more of a roll to come against him. Theon Greyjoy is the BIGGEST wimp. I'm ready for him to just die already. He's my least favorite character in the show now.

Are all the Dorn fighters dead? Obviously, the lady of Dorn that Euron took captive is the gift he plans to give to Cersei. But is it less of a gift if Dorn doesn't have any real fighters left?

Finally, two major plotlines are about to converge. I'm interested to see how the meeting with Dany and Jon Snow goes!


----------



## Supe (Jul 24, 2017)

Yara was taken hostage.  It appears the Lady of Dorn and one of the sand snakes was also taken hostage.  

I'm really wanting to know what's going to happen with Littlefinger.  He's obviously still plotting, but Jon and Sansa both seem to want nothing to do with him.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 24, 2017)

Yeah, what was up with him smirking after Jon threatened him? I'm wondering if he wants Jon to build up rage against him, and then somehow use it against him.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2017)

From what I gathered, the only thing Dany lost was Yara's mini-army and the Dorn leaders.

Unsullied and Dothraki are still in Dragonstone. The Dorn army would have been mobilizing from Dorn, and I don't think they had made it that far yet to pick them up. They still have Highgarden, so Dany's army is still the biggest collective.

Theon is a piece of shit. You really have no idea if he's going to do the right thing or (more likely) tuck his tail between his legs and piss himself.

I was disappointed to see the Sand Snakes get whooped so easily. Two of them lost to one guy they were fighting at the same time. I thought they were supposed to be badasses.  All show, no go.

Looks like Arya is getting setup to arrive at Winterfell just after Jon leaves. I wouldn't be surprised if Sansa ends up leaving early too.

At this point, what the hell does Cerci have left to fight for? Vengence? She basically has 0 allies, a war torn army, no family (even Jamie's loyalty is faltering). Best she can hope for is to sit on the throne for a handful of years assuming one of her own don't slit her throat first.


----------



## Supe (Jul 24, 2017)

Dorne now has no leader and Yara's mini-army was supposed to be one of the ones set to choke King's Landing.  I suspect the implication is that both are now rendered useless without any leadership. 

Cersei is indeed motivated purely by vengeance at this point.  Wouldn't surprise me if its Jamie that takes her out.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 24, 2017)

It was a little odd that yara just sort of forgot her uncle was looking for her - I guess their ships didn't have a crows nest to be on the lookout for anyone. Part of me was really glad to see an end to the girl power badass group. To me they were mostly all talk aside from a few minor "wins" Easy to poison people but hard to fight off an actual barbarian..

So if / when Bran shows up at Winterfell wouldn't he be "King of the North"? I am thinking that is going to be the avenue to let John out of his Kingship he claims he doesn't want and then he can go off with Dynaris, unless he is going to stay the worg or whatever he is..

I was really glad they didn't show greyworms stump!


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 31, 2017)

Man, I was sorry to see the Lady of Tyrell go! She was always one of my favorite characters in the show. I was happy she got the last laugh against Cercei (and, to a lesser extent, Jamie). 

As for the meeting between Jon and Dany, well, he got part of what he wanted! And she just has to put up with him doing what he wants for now. 

What was up with the threats between the Eunich and the witch lady? I had no idea they disliked each other that much. 

Who else thinks Sansa might make a mistake while in charge of Winterfell? I don't know what kind of mistake, but I also don't know when Jon will be making his way back, thus taking the rule back from her. And as for Bran... Damn, he seems like an annoying sibling to have these days, as happy as I would be if I were Sansa to have him. At least they're reunited... Now where's Arya? 

Edit: Arya looks like she'll be back in Winterfell possibly as early as next episode. That reuniting would hopefully be more interesting than Sansa and Bran's.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 31, 2017)

Lady Elenna's departure isn't confirmed. If I've learned anything from GoT, until you see a head on a spike, they're not dead. Jamie poured 2 glasses and only one was drank. Not even confirming what she drank was poison, or if she drank the right glass either...

The meeting between Jon and Dany sucked. Absolutely no diplomacy for someone who has Tyrion as her hand (who knows and respects Jon). Why did she suddenly have a stick up her ass? She walked into that meeting like a younger Cercei, "I'm the queen, bend the knee or fuck you."  She used to listen to literally hundreds of her people with compassion and understanding. Now she's full-blown "my way or the highway."  Most hyped up meeting of the entire show had the makings of an amazing partnership, ended up sucking the chrome off a tow hitch.

I think Varys knows more about the Red Witch than he lets on (or that she knows). They both knew that if she was downstairs during the Dany/Jon meeting, blood would have been shed. Varys does not ask questions he doesn't already know the answer to.

Sansa will definitely fuck up. She keeps Littlefinger around and he's a scheming douchebag who's only goal is to put his own ass on the iron throne. He has no issues throwing anyone and everyone to the wolves if it gets him closer. Her mistake is keeping him alive.

Arya is on her way. That will be another great reunion. I agree Bran is annoying, but his ability to see everything will be very helpful in guiding Sansa and Jon in the upcoming battles.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 31, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> (and, to a lesser extent, Jamie).


Jaime:  There are always lessons in failures...

Lady Olenna:  You must be very wise by now.

:Locolaugh:


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm really done with Team Dany, maybe I like the underdog but I would kind of like to see Jon, Arya, and Sam running everything


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 31, 2017)

Speaking of not confirmed dead, I think the Sand Snakes still have a role to play. The daughter may have been poisoned by Cercei's kiss, but they've taken the antidote so many times they're likely immune to the stuff by now. Plus they typically wear a necklace with the antidote in it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2017)

Which one had the hots for Bron? Maybe he will save her..?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 1, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Which one had the hots for Bron? Maybe he will save her..?


It was the daughter that was still alive and poisoned.

Even Mrs Dex said she had nice bewbs...


----------



## Supe (Aug 1, 2017)

I get that they're trying to make Dany a hardass to really show her evolution from frail daughter to "Queen of The Longest List of Things Ever", but it's definitely starting to err on the side of annoying.  

I wonder when Euron and Jamie will come to blows.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 1, 2017)

Also speaking of not dead yet, I think (or at least, would like) for Yara to get revenge on Euron!


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 1, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Lady Elenna's departure isn't confirmed. If I've learned anything from GoT, until you see a head on a spike, they're not dead. Jamie poured 2 glasses and only one was drank. Not even confirming what she drank was poison, or if she drank the right glass either...


Does this mean you think Hodor could still be alive?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 1, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Does this mean you think Hodor could still be alive?


In the same sense that Benjen Stark is still "alive", possibly. At the very least, I expect to see him in a white walker battle.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm pretty sure she drank the glass with the poison in it.  I don't think there's any David Copperfield slight of hand going on.  The way she downed it though makes me wonder if there's a little Princess Bride action coming...she drank a little every day to make herself immune.  On the other hand, she didn't seem to know what it was so how would she know what to make herself immune to.

As the new 3-eyed raven, can Bran see the future as well?  The rumors are flying that the reason he was such a douche when he finally saw Sansa again is because he's seen what she's going to do, aka stab John in the back.

If Hodor shows up during the battle with the white walkers, my wife is liable to lose her shit.  She was not happy about him going.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 2, 2017)

I agree, she definitely seemed to drink the glass with the poison in it. I kind of think she just figured "this is my time" and probably has lived enough life. I mean, she did everything she could to protect her family, and she ended up being the last one left, with her castle just conquered. I wouldn't blame her if she decided to make that her end.

I have no clue whether Bran can see into the future or not. What I want to know, is Arya going to kill Littlefinger?


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 2, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I agree, she definitely seemed to drink the glass with the poison in it. I kind of think she just figured "this is my time" and probably has lived enough life. I mean, she did everything she could to protect her family, and she ended up being the last one left, with her castle just conquered. I wouldn't blame her if she decided to make that her end.


It really could be that simple.  She's pretty old, her daughter already got blown up and now it looks like her kingdom is gone.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 2, 2017)

I am wondering if Ser Jorah will be the new hand of the queen?


----------



## Supe (Aug 2, 2017)

I don't know, but his storyline has to be heading somewhere significant I would hope.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 2, 2017)

That scene was painful to watch - Sam doing the removals!


----------



## Supe (Aug 2, 2017)

I could have done without the pot pie transition scene...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 2, 2017)

Supe said:


> I could have done without the pot pie transition scene...


i read that as hot pie, and was going to say hot pie was written off in like Book 2/3.  Aria left his ass at some inn to be their baker.


----------



## Supe (Aug 2, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> i read that as hot pie, and was going to say hot pie was written off in like Book 2/3.  Aria left his ass at some inn to be their baker.


Wasn't talking about Hot Pie, but he makes a brief appearance when she returns to that inn.

Fun fact - actor who plays Hot Pie apparently can actually bake, and owns a bakery called "You Know Nothing, Jon Dough".


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 2, 2017)

^^^ My wife mentioned that the other day as well. Heard it's a really good bakery too.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 2, 2017)

So anyone bother looking up any of the HBO hacked data to get the scoop on GoT?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Supe (Aug 3, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> So anyone bother looking up any of the HBO hacked data to get the scoop on GoT?


I figured if I've waited this long, why ruin it?


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 3, 2017)

I will read the "spoilers" that show up sometimes.  Yahoo or FB will advertise it as some "blockbuster" about GoT.  When GoT is finally over, one of the theories will end up being right, but only because there are so many different theories floating around at this point that there will have to be one that ends up being "the one".

One of the theories out there about Jorah is that he is still around because, since he was cured, someone will be able to use him to come up with a vaccine/antidote for greyscale.  One of the side effects of said vaccine/antidote will be immunity to zombification, i.e. once you're dead you're dead so the white walker's army won't be constantly rearming itself.

Again, that's just one of the 5 million GoT theories out there.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 3, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> So anyone bother looking up any of the HBO hacked data to get the scoop on GoT?


Nope. And I don't plan to, either.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2017)

cant complain much about last nights episode. Good to see the Lannisters take some losses -

so I wonder if they will capture Jaime and return him to King Snow for family retribution?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 7, 2017)

i know the series is now way past the books, have they been consulting with the author for the general direction he was taking the book series whenever the next one is published or are they truely doing their own thing now


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2017)

supposedly George gave them an outline of where the books are going


----------



## Supe (Aug 7, 2017)

I was a bit bummed that neither Jamie nor Bronn kicked the bucket.  They're overdue for a big shakeup.

Arya vs. Brienne was pretty good.  Arya's bound to f*ck some people up before the show comes to an end.  

I was expecting the giant crossbow to be a bit more climactic.  Now its kind of like, "hey, we know you have these giant crossbows, we'll just take those out first."

I do wonder if Grey Worm and friends are still alive at Casterly Rock.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2017)

I got the impression that grey joy was just going to destroy their ships and leave them stranded..but didn't really want to tangle with them..

&amp; I still cant see why Theon is still alive?


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 7, 2017)

I think someone even said something about Casterly Rock, that they would now just be stuck there and would eventually run out of food.  So yeah, sounds like they're just hanging out.

I'm not sure why they sent the men in when she was there with one of the dragons.  If the enemy is going to conveniently form up into a long line and just stand there, why didn't she just go from one end to the other and roast them all?  Yeah, they seem to have won the battle pretty handily, but it could have saved quite a few of her men.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2017)

I also didn't know why the dragons burned the food? I figured they would need that with winter coming and all?

I would think up next they need to deal with the _British Navy_, I mean that Euron guy..

I know they don't have time but it seems like they have just totally dropped the Castle Black story line. I guess they spent enough time with it seasons 3-5..


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 7, 2017)

I totally thought that was going to be the end for Jaime, and was really kind of okay with that. But, of course, it wasn't. I also didn't realize there was a very deep lake right there... I kind of thought they were in the middle of big fields and hills and things, and thought the water was pretty lucky to be there right when the fire was about to come out of the dragon's mouth.

Also, the Scorpion (that's what they called the crossbow, right?) injured the dragon, but it did not kill it (in this episode, anyway). I am wondering if it will die later, or recover?

I thought the reunion between Sansa and Arya was pretty good. It was very interesting to see Sansa not really understanding who her sister had become after so many years apart.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 7, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> I think someone even said something about Casterly Rock, that they would now just be stuck there and would eventually run out of food.  So yeah, sounds like they're just hanging out.
> 
> I'm not sure why they sent the men in when she was there with one of the dragons.  If the enemy is going to conveniently form up into a long line and just stand there, why didn't she just go from one end to the other and roast them all?  Yeah, they seem to have won the battle pretty handily, but it could have saved quite a few of her men.


Agreed. That dragon could have made short work of that army with no losses to the Dothraki. And they could have taken the food (which is why they left Dragonstone, right?)


----------



## cement (Aug 8, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> i know the series is now way past the books, have they been consulting with the author for the general direction he was taking the book series whenever the next one is published or are they truely doing their own thing now


is he going to finish the books?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 8, 2017)

i thought one was still in editing and another still being written.


----------



## cement (Aug 8, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I also didn't know why the dragons burned the food? I figured they would need that with winter coming and all?
> 
> I would think up next they need to deal with the _British Navy_, I mean that Euron guy..
> 
> I know they don't have time but it seems like they have just totally dropped the Castle Black story line. I guess they spent enough time with it seasons 3-5..


I'm thinking that the white walkers will be resolved in the final season.  Need to kill Cersie first.


----------



## Supe (Aug 8, 2017)

There's only what, three episodes left in this season?  I'm not sure the Cersei story line will be wrapped up then either.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 8, 2017)

I doubt the Cersei story will be done in the next three episodes. But I do wonder when the White Walkers will cross the wall. I think that will happen before the end of this season, maybe in the finale.

In any case, only three more episodes! And then how long until the next season? Is it even coming out next year?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 8, 2017)

I thought next season was the one with only 7 episodes?

Will Bran be able to take control of the dragons like other animals?


----------



## Supe (Aug 9, 2017)

I think they're both truncated, since they decided they couldn't finish the story in 10 episodes.  They just split it in half and called it two seasons.


----------



## cement (Aug 9, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I thought next season was the one with only 7 episodes?
> 
> Will Bran be able to take control of the dragons like other animals?


7 episodes this year, 6 next year.

Bran controlling a dragon is interesting.

I saw a reddit post that the sea is frozen next to the Eastwatch Castle so the whitewalkers can just walk on by...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 9, 2017)

haven't they seen those signs? Ice is NEVER safe!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Supe (Aug 14, 2017)

So, looks like the WW battle may happen before things play out with Cersei, but both likely to be next season.  Boy, that's going to be a busy half dozen episodes!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 14, 2017)

so is Danny Jon's aunt or cousin?

I am assuming that is going to be the (short) season cliff hanger?

Also are they going to try and capture a live or dead white walker? Don't they poof into thin air when they die?


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 14, 2017)

Next episode looks like it's going to be CRAZY! What is Jon Snow doesn't make it to season 7? Also, Sansa is starting to annoy me a little bit. She may seem to be a fair leader, but she also seams kind of out of touch with the world to me (granted, that is not exactly her fault). On the other hand, Arya is super well-taught in the art of the world... But what the heck is Littlefinger doing with her? What a manipulative jerk! I can't wait for him to be gone.

Looking it up, it seems that Dany is Jon's aunt. He's the bastard son of her elder brother, Rhaegar Targaryen.

I thought they were going to have to capture a live White Walker... Also, that group of people going out, leading the WIldlings, includes many important and big characters in the show. I imagine they won't all come back... Who will go? Jorah Mormont? Jon Snow? The Wildling King? Somehow, I think the Hound will survive.


----------



## Supe (Aug 14, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Somehow, I think the Hound will survive.


I still think Clegane-bowl will happen.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 14, 2017)

I love the memes calling them the GoT Suicide Squad

http://www.mlive.com/movies/index.ssf/2017/08/a_closer_look_at_game_of_thron.html

I think Littlefinger is going to attempt to manipulate Arya but may be grossly underestimating Bran's skills. Bran can completely undo everything Littlefinger does with little effort. Unfortunately I think they're all distracted by the white walkers coming.

Mrs Dex has the theory that Cersei's pregnancy is fake and a tool to keep Jamie loyal. He is one of only a few left on her side and she can't afford to lose him (especially since she knows he's been talking with Tyrion).


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 14, 2017)

Wait, Cersei is pregnant? When did that happen? Either I forgot, or I missed it.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 14, 2017)

If John is not a bastard (say rhaegar was legally married to Laynna sp?) would that give John preference over Danny?  

And the dragon smellimg john thing was probably also an indication of him recognizing John?  

Isn't there something about 3 dragon riders?  Who would be the 3rd?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 14, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Wait, Cersei is pregnant? When did that happen? Either I forgot, or I missed it.


The scene where she told Jamie she knew of his meeting with Tyrion. She patted her belly, and he asked if she knew who the dad was. She said it was him, got up and kissed him, then as they hugged said she would essentially kill him if he pulled that shit again (talking to Tyrion without killing him).



Road Guy said:


> If John is not a bastard (say rhaegar was legally married to Laynna sp?) would that give John preference over Danny?
> 
> And the dragon smellimg john thing was probably also an indication of him recognizing John?
> 
> Isn't there something about 3 dragon riders?  Who would be the 3rd?


Yes. Jon would then be a full-blown Targaryen and would be the first heir to the throne before Dany.

The dragon smelling and letting Jon pet him is likely indicating that the dragon recognizes the Targaryen blood in his veins and could lead to him being a dragon rider. At this point, I have no idea who the third rider would be.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 14, 2017)

But Dany can control the dragons when she's not riding them... So, why need a second or third rider?

I agree that Jon would be ahead of Dany (wow, what a piece of humble pie that would be!) if Rhaegar married Lyana Stark. Silly Sam interrupting Gilly! She may have revealed the most relevant piece of information to the 7 Kingdoms, besides, you know, the White Walker stuff.

I also agree that the dragon definitely recognized Jon Snow. So it's just a Targaryen thing, I guess?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 14, 2017)

I don't think she controls them. More that they protect her and loosely follow where she goes. They do wander quite a bit which is why she had to chain them up, especially when they started roasting farmers and their families.


----------



## cement (Aug 14, 2017)

For the third rider, I read a theory that the mad king raped Teron's mother.  That's why his father hated him.  And the dragons didn't roast him when he removed their chains


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 15, 2017)

cement said:


> For the third rider, I read a theory that the mad king raped Teron's mother.  That's why his father hated him.  And the dragons didn't roast him when he removed their chains


I heard that one also.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 15, 2017)

Well, by control, I guess I mean it seems that they do what she says. And I also feel like she can communicate with them with her mind, when she's riding them. The definitely are able to do their own thing also, but respect her and follow her direction.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 15, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> I heard that one also.


Same, except that a variation of that theory is that Jamie and Cercei are the product of the rape instead of Tyrion (because she was supposedly raped on the wedding night). That version of the theory then says that Jamie is the foretold "Promised Prince" who will ultimately kill Cercei and then defeat the Night King.


----------



## cement (Aug 15, 2017)

^ now that's a plot twist!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2017)

So did the iron bank get their money or did it get _burnt up_?

and I don't recall much reading about the iron bank from "the books" but what is their hammer? Do they have some unstoppable force to make people pay or do they just cut off your ability to eat?


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 16, 2017)

I was kind of under the assumption that the money got burned (didn't they show it happen two episodes again, during the fight?)... And that Jaime half tried telling Cersei that, but she was talking kind of over him about how they were going to hire mercenaries to fight for them with that gold...

Also, the other team at my softball game last night had music, and the first song that played during the game was a rave-y remix of the GoT theme song.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 16, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I was kind of under the assumption that the money got burned (didn't they show it happen two episodes again, during the fight?)... And that Jaime half tried telling Cersei that, but she was talking kind of over him about how they were going to hire mercenaries to fight for them with that gold...
> 
> Also, the other team at my softball game last night had music, and the first song that played during the game was a rave-y remix of the GoT theme song.


I think they said that the gold had gone ahead and that they were just emptying or destroying the remaining grain/crop stores...


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 16, 2017)

envirotex said:


> I think they said that the gold had gone ahead and that they were just emptying or destroying the remaining grain/crop stores...


Hmm, that's possible. But I remember Jaime paying Bronn from the carriage that had the gold in it right before the attack. Is that incorrect?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 16, 2017)

Before the fight, the Tarley's rode up to Jamie and said the first half of the army had made it into Kings Landing with the gold.

The dragon just burned the back half of the army with the supplies.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2017)

I felt a little bad for the tarleys and then realize that was sams dad and brother so then I didn't feel bad to see them burn..


----------



## envirotex (Aug 16, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I felt a little bad for the tarleys and then realize that was sams dad and brother so then I didn't feel bad to see them burn..


I felt a little bad for Dick (who looked like an underwear model) but not Dad Tarly.

View attachment 9986


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 17, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Also, the other team at my softball game last night had music, and the first song that played during the game was a rave-y remix of the GoT theme song.


They'd probably get laughed out of the ballpark where we play.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 17, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> They'd probably get laughed out of the ballpark where we play.


Haha, we play in a very casual league.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 18, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Haha, we play in a very casual league.


That's even worse...nothing lamer than a guy going to bat with his own walk-up music while wearing gym shoes and cutoff jean shorts.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 18, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> That's even worse...nothing lamer than a guy going to bat with his own walk-up music while wearing gym shoes and cutoff jean shorts.


It wasn't walkup music, so much as just background music throughout the game. It didn't bother me that much.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Same, except that a variation of that theory is that Jamie and Cercei are the product of the rape instead of Tyrion (because she was supposedly raped on the wedding night). That version of the theory then says that Jamie is the foretold "Promised Prince" who will ultimately kill Cercei and then defeat the Night King.


the prophecy did say her valonqar "little brother" will kill her...both Jaime and tyrion are both born after her...she just assumes it is tyrion the prophecy refers


----------



## Supe (Aug 21, 2017)

Looks like my ice dragon prediction came through.  Well, it wasn't much of a prediction, all the GoT posters for this season had the Night King riding the damned thing.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2017)

This season has been awesome - sucks it ends this week, but I cant complain. I wonder how much the dragon footage costs? I think each episode has had more than those silly hobbit movies..

Littlefinger trying to pit Sansa and Arya against each other is interesting - I don't know if he is actually trying to create a reason for Sansa to confide in him or get Sansa "kicked out" of winterfell so he can take over?

But I do think they sort of borrowed the SW EP II Arena scene / Yoda saving the day with the dragon rescue but I guess it 'had to happen' someway or another..


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hmmm, should this go here or in the NFL thread?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 21, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> This season has been awesome - sucks it ends this week, but I cant complain. I wonder how much the dragon footage costs? I think each episode has had more than those silly hobbit movies..
> 
> Littlefinger trying to pit Sansa and Arya against each other is interesting - I don't know if he is actually trying to create a reason for Sansa to confide in him or get Sansa "kicked out" of winterfell so he can take over?
> 
> But I do think they sort of borrowed the SW EP II Arena scene / Yoda saving the day with the dragon rescue but I guess it 'had to happen' someway or another..


Finally cool getting to see the bag of faces and find out what Arya's true superpower is besides baking family pies...


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 21, 2017)

Yeah, I'm not liking Sansa much this season. She needs more street smarts. Arya, on the other hand, seems pretty darned awesome.

Ice dragon... That's going to be kind of crazy. What if it turns out that Dany can still sort of control it? That'd be pretty awesome.

And of course, Jon Snow made it through. I thought the Wildling King was going to die beyond the wall, but he survived. All the really major people survived that trip; only that Priest from the Brotherhood succumbed, I believe.


----------



## Supe (Aug 21, 2017)

I wonder if Littlefinger "outsmarting" Arya isn't a misdirect, and Arya actually knows he set them up/is eavesdropping on everything.

I thought the wildling guy was going to be gone too.  Was not expecting another Benjen intervention.  He ought to make for a nasty white walker, though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 21, 2017)

Supe said:


> I wonder if Littlefinger "outsmarting" Arya isn't a misdirect, and Arya actually knows he set them up/is eavesdropping on everything.
> 
> I thought the wildling guy was going to be gone too.  Was not expecting another Benjen intervention.  He ought to make for a nasty white walker, though.


I was honestly expecting dragon #3 flying in and snagging Jon at the last second. Dany brought all 3, they were riding one, another died, so I assumed the 3rd would land and Jon would become a dragon rider...

I had never seen the night king/dragon poster before. Had to google it.

I think Arya knows a lot more about Littlefinger than he knows. She is getting ready to spring a trap on someone, giving Sansa that dagger is leading up to something.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2017)

Its weird they have made Sansa go from the one character we all felt so sorry for to turning her into the scapegoat...

I think when this is over I am still going to need to go back and read the character sections on certain people.   Still to much to keep track of..


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 22, 2017)

Sansa has evolved quite a bit as a character though.  At the beginning of the series she was hated due to her obsession with Joffrey.  She only became a sympathetic character during the Ramsay Bolton arc.  Based on my reading of the books, she has always been a bit removed and certainly isn't the everyday character readers associated with (Jon Snow, Arya).


----------



## cement (Aug 22, 2017)

I have as much sympathy for Sansa as I do for Theon Greyjoy.

And where did the dead get those chains? Did the Titanic sink nearby?

I have to wonder if the Gendry character will be helping Arya at some point.


----------



## Supe (Aug 22, 2017)

Gendry is supposed to have Targaryean blood (I believe through his aunt), so in all likelihood, he will play a part in the war by virtue of being able to work with dragon fire to forge new Valyrian steel.  

There is also another theory that Gendry is actually Cersei's son with Robert, the one she claimed to have lost, and that she deliberately sent him away so that the child of Jamie and herself would get the throne, and not a descendant of a Baratheon.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2017)

Snap


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 28, 2017)

Well good to see Littlefinger finally get his comeuppance...That was probably the most satisfying death since Joffrey.


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2017)

So I guess Rhaegar named BOTH of his sons Aegon?  A bit odd, though not sure that it matters.

Wasn't expecting the dragon to wipe out the wall quite so easily, especially shooting ice at ice?  Oh well.  I guess Tormund is dead also?

I guess I was a bit surprised, even though I totally shouldn't have been, about Cersei's double-cross at the end.  Is she really going to have Jamie killed?  And why didn't The Mountain kill him right there when he got the nod?

I'm sure everyone was thrilled to see Littlefinger go out like a sniveling little biatch.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 28, 2017)

I thought it was shooting blue flames at the wall?  

Looking forward to The Mountain vs The Hound.


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I thought it was shooting blue flames at the wall?
> 
> Looking forward to The Mountain vs The Hound.


I thought that at first, but then on the close ups there were shards/chunks around the periphery of it?


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 28, 2017)

Supe said:


> I guess I was a bit surprised, even though I totally shouldn't have been, about Cersei's double-cross at the end.  Is she really going to have Jamie killed?  And why didn't The Mountain kill him right there when he got the nod?


Something Cersei said made me say "hmmm" though.  Is Tyrion in on the double cross?  We never see the last bit of his conversation with Cersei and later she makes that crack about Jamie being the dumbest Lanister.  Is it because he was the only one of the three who didn't figure out the whole thing was a ruse?

Jamie riding off in disgust, presumably to the North to help, does lend more weight to the Jamie-kills-Cersei theory.



Ramnares P.E. said:


> I thought it was shooting blue flames at the wall?
> 
> Looking forward to The Mountain vs The Hound.


Since dragon fire can kill the walkers, wouldn't the dragon melt its own face off if it was shooting fire?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 28, 2017)

I am kind of sensing a  Jamie - Bron Reunion with the wagon mounted cross bow thingy?

I wonder how much the dragon footage costs?  It doesn't look as CGI as even some movies lately..


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2017)

A Tyrion double-cross of his Queen to aid Cersei and the Lannisters would be the ultimate double cross and F-you to fans, even though I doubt it will happen.  It would be amazing, though.


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I am kind of sensing a  Jamie - Bron Reunion with the wagon mounted cross bow thingy?
> 
> I wonder how much the dragon footage costs?  It doesn't look as CGI as even some movies lately..


I read somewhere that the average GoT episode would run $800K per 10 minutes of CGI, so figure the more dragon-intensive scenes like the finale and wall coming down are probably a good $100K/minute.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 28, 2017)

its been well worth my $12 / month HBO NOW fee!

&amp; I am thinking that Bran is going to become a real Debbie downer for some people - he might want to get some protection!


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 28, 2017)

Yay, Littlefinger bit the dust! Finally. So happy to Sansa shed role as a victim and a somewhat passive leader of Winterfell, and finally get him out of her head. She definitely proved to be smarter to me than I thought.

So, does Jon have a better claim to the Iron Throne than Dany?

Also... I just read an interesting theory that maybe some of you were already aware of. Is Gendry possibly Cersei's son?


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> So, does Jon have a better claim to the Iron Throne than Dany?


Yes.  Son of the King takes precedent over siblings.



leggo PE said:


> Also... I just read an interesting theory that maybe some of you were already aware of. Is Gendry possibly Cersei's son?


Yes, quoted from above: "There is also another theory that Gendry is actually Cersei's son with Robert, the one she claimed to have lost, and that she deliberately sent him away so that the child of Jamie and herself would get the throne, and not a descendant of a Baratheon."


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 28, 2017)

Supe said:


> Yes.  Son of the King takes precedent over siblings.
> 
> Yes, quoted from above: "There is also another theory that Gendry is actually Cersei's son with Robert, the one she claimed to have lost, and that she deliberately sent him away so that the child of Jamie and herself would get the throne, and not a descendant of a Baratheon."


Clearly, I need help reading this thread and following GoT family lines.

Thanks!


----------



## envirotex (Aug 28, 2017)

I heard Daenerys might not be Targaryen...She was born after the Mad King died, but her supposed mom was the Mad King's sister sooo, what if, Dany is actually the bastard decoy raised as a princess...the complete antithesis of Jon Snow.

Anyway, you don't have to be a Targaryen to be flame proof.  Look what happened to her "bro" and the gold hat.

Now the waiting begins, I guess.  George R.R. Martin is really having the last laugh in the end.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 28, 2017)

a lot of these "theories" originate on GOT Message Boards, and you know how many Looney people are on those god forsaken things!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 30, 2018)

Finally continuing to get caught up on this. Half way through season 5 and will be on to season 6 soon. Still lots of wow factor happening IMO.  hmy:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 30, 2018)

Jon Snow is Luke's father


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 30, 2018)

Season 8 drops April 2019.


----------



## Bot-Man (Jan 30, 2018)

Hooked on the show but over a year and a half between seasons which only last 8-10 weeks? Pfft.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 30, 2018)

Bot-Man said:


> Hooked on the show but over a year and a half between seasons which only last 8-10 weeks? Pfft.


Agreed. We shut down our cable after this last season. We'll see where we're at once this next season comes back next year.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 30, 2018)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Agreed. We shut down our cable after this last season. We'll see where we're at once this next season comes back next year.


There's a torrent server that I believe originates very near your location that I'm sure you could stream from. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 30, 2018)

and only maybe 6 episodes for the final season?

I think they are using the extended break to introduce a spin off series to get everyone hooked on

&amp; we just do HBO NOW for the 2 months of GOT - fairly cheap option..


----------



## Bot-Man (Jan 30, 2018)

Received the first two seasons one year as a Christmas gift. I was hooked. Ended up adding HBO just for GOT. Glad I did or never would have caught West World. A few of us at work discuss it but never the plot, it's always the sci-fi tech and engineering aspect of it. I don't think most people would appreciate the magnitude of what an accomplishment it would be just to give a  bipedal robot the ability to walk with a normal human gate let alone everything else required to be passable as human.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 9, 2018)

All kinds of crazy @ss stuff going down in season 6 of GoT! Half way through it. Then on to season 7.

I also like that some of the newer season Blu-ray disks have Dolby Atmos audio. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 9, 2018)

I need to rewatch it. Don't really remember specifically what happened in which season...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 12, 2018)

Wow, ending to season 7!  hmy:


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2018)

hey if loving my aunt is wrong I don't want to be right!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 28, 2018)

It's been so long....


----------



## Bot-Man (Sep 28, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> It's been so long....


Only 6-7 more months to go


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2018)

its kind of like they have lost some momentum with this long break - I wonder if folks will still tune back in? I have forgotten most of what happened...


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 28, 2018)

I will still tune back in when it happens. I'm just afraid they're going to push it back even further!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Feb 27, 2019)

Bot-Man said:


> Only 6-7 more months to go


April 14th. 47 days to go


----------



## cement (Feb 28, 2019)

https://www.elitedaily.com/p/is-sam-tarly-azor-ahai-this-game-of-thrones-theory-will-rock-your-world-16173950


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 1, 2019)

Not the hero we need (or something)?


----------



## humner (Mar 1, 2019)

catapults loaded with Dragon glass shards sent to the undead.  Quickly and easily routed.  Any that miss, the undead will step on.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 1, 2019)

That's a pretty good idea! It's so easy that there's no ways they'd ever do it.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 1, 2019)

We should set up the GOT pool-

Sort of like squares at the super bowl- bet on who is the king/ lives / dies etc...

Say $5 entry?


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 4, 2019)

humner said:


> ....Any that miss, the undead will step on.


Dragon glass legos it is.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2019)

I just hope this series has an appropriate ending, unlike something that POS Stephen King would write where you have a relatively decent story and then the last 10 pages of the book is just the most horrible piece of trash ever just to "end" the book (Ala "The Stand")


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 4, 2019)

Appropriate ending, as in consistent within its own universe? Probably, I doubt they'd destroy the TV and novel series legacy something hurried and half-assed (ala Sandworms of Dune). Especially with all the time and budget they had to get it right.

Now will the ending be satisfying or complete? There's no way they can make everyone satisfied with the ending. They used the tagline "_If you think this story has a happy ending, you haven't been paying attention"_ in their ads. I can also see them skimping on epilogue material too. Every other season had a huge exciting penultimate episode, and the finale was comparatively boring exposition to tie it all up. I'm not sure HBO will let them film a "talking heads" finale.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2019)

For me an appropriate ending is if they all get killed by the night king and become white walkers than so be it, We don't need to have Jon / danny on the iron throne just cause that's what most of the female viewers want


----------



## Supe (Mar 4, 2019)

At _least_ one of the two needs to be killed/turned into a white walker.  Maybe Dany on the ice dragon against Jon on the other(s)?


----------



## envirotex (Mar 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> We should set up the GOT pool-
> 
> Sort of like squares at the super bowl- bet on who is the king/ lives / dies etc...
> 
> Say $5 entry?


Who's got Jamie x-ing out Cersei?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 5, 2019)

envirotex said:


> Who's got Jamie x-ing out Cersei?


That's the equivalent to the "free space" in bingo.


----------



## humner (Mar 8, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I just hope this series has an appropriate ending, unlike something that POS Stephen King would write where you have a relatively decent story and then the last 10 pages of the book is just the most horrible piece of trash ever just to "end" the book (Ala "The Stand")


Just remember that the writer is an old time D&amp;D gamer.  I see this as being what we call "TPK", total party kill.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Supe (Apr 15, 2019)

They need to pick up the pace.  I thought last night was a bit of a snoozer.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Apr 15, 2019)

Agreed, but from the previews it looks like next episode will start the white walker battle.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2019)

we didn't catch it last night, passed out early so will watch it this evening....


----------



## Supe (Apr 15, 2019)

BamaStrucPE said:


> Agreed, but from the previews it looks like next episode will start the white walker battle.


Did they say how many episodes this season will be?  There are a LOT of story lines left to hash out, especially when you consider some of the episodes will probably be 50% fight scenes.  I was a bit disappointed how they glossed over some of the reunions, though.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Apr 15, 2019)

Supe said:


> Did they say how many episodes this season will be?  There are a LOT of story lines left to hash ﻿out, especially ﻿when you consider s﻿ome of the episodes wi﻿ll probably be 50% fight scenes.  I was a bit disappointed how they glossed over so﻿me of the reunions, t﻿hough.


There are 6 episodes this season, now 5 left.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 15, 2019)

hmm, maybe it's a good thing that I haven't watched a single one


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 15, 2019)

Thought it was a good episode in the sense that it was a refresher of where everyone is and showed some decent reunions. Curious to see how each of the storylines play out from here.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 15, 2019)

I stopped after season 3 or 4, but LadySquare is into it so we'll watch it tonight. I'm prepared to be completely confused.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 16, 2019)

Just finished the new episode- I thought it was really good- King Jon!!!!


----------



## humner (Apr 16, 2019)

Supe said:


> At _least_ one of the two needs to be killed/turned into a white walker.  Maybe Dany on the ice dragon against Jon on the other(s)?


scorpion with dragon glass on white dragon


----------



## humner (Apr 16, 2019)

The White King is not going where they expect.  Heading south where the army is not.  There will be a diversionary force going to Winterfell and that is what will keep them busy.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 16, 2019)

humner said:


> The White King is not going where they expect.  Heading south where the army is not.  There will be a diversionary force going to Winterfell and that is what will keep them busy


That would be an interesting twist...Cersei, who was figuring on screwing the North, would be screwed when they show up on her doorstep and her with no dragon glass.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 16, 2019)

blybrook PE said:


> hmm, maybe it's a good thing that I haven't watched a single one


Saw an article this morning that people who don't watch GOT are the new vegans....people being douches because have to make an announcement to make sure everyone knows that they don't watch GOT.


----------



## Supe (Apr 16, 2019)

jeb6294 said:


> That would be an interesting twist...Cersei, who was figuring on screwing the North, would be screwed when they show up on her doorstep and her with no dragon glass.


And then Jon and friends have to fight an undead Golden Army... oof.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 16, 2019)

I think i saw EP II is titled battle of Winterfell and EP III is Battle of Kings landing?  That would be cool-

I think my favorites characters in this show are:

Arya

The Hound

Sam


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 16, 2019)

jeb6294 said:


> Saw an article this morning that people who don't watch GOT are the new vegans....people being douches because have to make an announcement to make sure everyone knows that they don't watch GOT.


I don't have HBO, or general TV service.  I'll probably watch it eventually.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2019)

blybrook PE said:


> I don't have HBO, or general TV service.  I'll probably watch it eventually.


Neither do I. Luckily NZ has a Netflix-style service that streams all the good shows &amp; movies. Can watch via my Playstation.

www.neontv.co.nz


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 16, 2019)

Supe said:


> They need to pick up the pace.  I thought last night was a bit of a snoozer.


Meh, they needed to move a few more pieces into place. Basically everyone is now in two locations. They only have 5 episodes or ~7 hours of screentime left. 

Bran's line about "we don't have time for this" or "we're wasting time on this" was a little fourth wall breaky. In any other season, all of the reunions and introductions would've taken like 3-4 episodes.



humner said:


> The White King is not going where they expect.  Heading south where the army is not.  There will be a diversionary force going to Winterfell and that is what will keep them busy.


^All this.



jeb6294 said:


> That would be an interesting twist...Cersei, who was figuring on screwing the North, would be screwed when they show up on her doorstep and her with no dragon glass.


^And all the dead King Landing Soilders and citizens would just add to the Night Kings army. It'll make things tougher on those in the north.



Supe said:


> And then Jon and friends have to fight an undead Golden Army... oof.


Well at least they won't have to fight undead elephants... wolly mammoths maybe, but not elephants.


----------



## chart94 PE (Apr 17, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I think i saw EP II is titled battle of Winterfell and EP III is Battle of Kings landing?  That would be cool-
> 
> I think my favorites characters in this show are:
> 
> ...


Definitely three of the best,  I would add tyrion to my list and probs Jon.


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2019)

Jon is too emo for me, and Tyrion's character has fallen off a bit (he used to be funny AF, but now we only get like one balls/dwarf joke per episode at best.)

I like Arya, Cersei (no denying she's one of the most complex characters in there, and how can you not appreciate what a ruthless bitch she is after the wildfire scene), and I used to hate Sansa but all her acts of vengeance against Ramsey and Littlefinger have really grown on me.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 18, 2019)

Not me...I still think Sansa needs a good kick in the cooter.

I like Tyrion, but at the same time, I'm wondering if there's a big double-cross in the works.  If I remember last season right, everyone meets with the Lanisters to try and get them to team up and they say no.  Tyrion meets privately and now they're in?  Who's to say that Tyrion made a deal to get back in the good graces of the family by offering to hand them the North on a platter?


----------



## Supe (Apr 18, 2019)

It would be an interesting twist, but would contradict the fact that Cersei is sending Bronn after both of her brothers, crossbow in hand.


----------



## cement (Apr 19, 2019)

It was interesting to see how weakly Tyrion said that the Lannister army would be joining the fight, as if he didn't believe it himself.  Cersei played him.  And Jamie arriving in Winterfell will confirm that the Lannisters aren't coming north.  Danareys and company were going North to fight the dead regardless, so it wasn't that big a move by Cersei.


----------



## P-E (Apr 21, 2019)

I’m going with Arya taking down the night king next week, then the march to KL.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 21, 2019)

+1 for Gendry &amp; Arya 

This is the best episode so far. I loved them all sitting around telling stories by the fire.


----------



## Supe (Apr 22, 2019)

It was better than the first, but I'm getting agitated by these sub-one-hour episodes.  I did like seeing Sansa call BS on Dany ruling the north, though.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 22, 2019)

P-E said:


> I’m going with Arya taking down the night king next week, then the march to KL.


I like this alternative...Cersei is at the top of everyone's list.  It'll be a race to see who can get there first.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 22, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> +1 for Gendry &amp; Arya
> 
> This is the best episode so far. I loved them all sitting around telling stories by the fire.


I didn't like this episode for exactly this reason. To summarize the first two of the last six episodes:

1: awkward reunifications

2: awkward, but some funny, conversations

That's it!


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Apr 22, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> I didn't like this episode for exactly this reason. To summarize the first two of the last six episodes:
> 
> 1: awkward reunifications
> 
> ...


Agreed. As the episodes slip by, I have a feeling the ending is going to be rushed and not cover as much as it could/should.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 22, 2019)

I saw last night as a goodbye to many of the main characters- since most of the ones left are the ones people seem to like, but I could be wrong.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 22, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I saw last night as a goodbye to many of the main characters- since most of the ones left are the ones people seem to like, but I could be wrong.


That is probably a lot of it, so maybe after the show, viewers will look back on it as the last good times with they favorite characters. I suppose it makes sense to have that be the episode's purpose.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 22, 2019)

Supe said:


> It was better than the first, but I'm getting agitated by these sub-one-hour episodes.


Good riddance. I've read that the remaining episodes are all 90+ min.


----------



## Bot-Man (Apr 22, 2019)

I think many will fall. Jon, Danny, Cersei, Jamie, The Hound... all dead.  I predict Sansa or Arya end up on the Iron Throne. My two cents:


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 23, 2019)

We were out of town for Easter so we watched episode 2 last night.

Not that I care either way, but I didn't see a thing that proves the walkers are coming to Winterfell yet.  At the end, you've got a few on horseback on the horizon, but that's it.  They could very well be posing for effect while the rest of them head south.  There's the "preview" stuff at the end that seems to be fighting scenes, but I don't remember seeing any white walkers in there and is there anything that says the "previews" are scenes from the next episode or could they be scenes from any future episode?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2019)

It also looked like we only saw the night kings lieutenants - but that did appear to be winterfell they were approaching.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 24, 2019)

If King's Landing is the way it works out, it will be quite amusing to see the "oh shit" look on Cersai's face when the walkers show up and they're completely unprepared.  Like someone said before though, that'll also increase the size of the dead army exponentially.  Maybe that's when you go back to the whole Arya/Night King theory.  She sneaks in and kills the Night King as they are about to kill everyone at Winterfell and all the walkers drop dead...but like really dead dead, not white walker dead.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2019)

I hope there was some point other time at bravos other than just to learn how to kill a little better - that whole story line was hard to follow


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 25, 2019)

jeb6294 said:


> Not that I care either way, but I didn't see a thing that proves the walkers are coming to Winterfell yet.  At the end, you've got a few on horseback on the horizon, but that's it.  They could very well be posing for effect while the rest of them head south.  There's the "preview" stuff at the end that seems to be fighting scenes, but I don't remember seeing any white walkers in there and is there anything that says the "previews" are scenes from the next episode or could they be scenes from any future episode?


I thought the same thing at first too. The post-episode previews have always been about the next episode. Nothing says that that has to be the case, and I wouldn't put it past them to use some misdirection. But the more I watch the preview, the more I think that it will be a Winterfell battle. Now whether this is the end all-be all final apocalyptic battle, or a feint/scouting/or start of a seige is open for debate.

They changed the title sequence this season. You can actually see the White Walkers advanced as terrain tiles flip to an icy-blue color. IIRC in episode 1 they were approaching the Umber keep. But I know that in episode 2, those tiles surround the Umber Keep and began a thin semi-circle around the fringe of Winterfell. There may be more hints in the episode 3 sequence. Does it fully surround Winterfell, is it a thick or thing surrounding, does the white walker army continue to move south past Winterfell - even after surrounding it?

Also, I'm not an expert on medieval battle tactics, but why are any living humans outside the city walls? I must be missing something, but I'd think that they'd want the high ground and protection of a wall? Further, it's mentioned a lot in the books, and only once in season 1, that the walls of Winterfell are built unique for Westeros, the outer walls are shorter than the inner walls. Some speculation is that it has to do with defending against the last great threat.



jeb6294 said:


> If King's Landing is the way it works out, it will be quite amusing to see the "oh shit" look on Cersai's face when the walkers show up and they're completely unprepared.  Like someone said before though, that'll also increase the size of the dead army exponentially.


I'm onboard and hoping that the undead army sack King's Landing first. It makes more sense strategically and thematically. It works with the overall theme of the novels and show - petty squabbles preventing people from focusing on the big threat. Both the books and show opened by showing the threat of the Night King, and its been growing in the background the whole series. It wouldn't make sense to have the final battle with the Night King that be the the penultimate climax. Both thematically and action-content it would overshadow any battle between Jon/Danaerys and Cersei/Golden Company/Iron Islands.


----------



## Supe (Apr 25, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> that the walls of Winterfell are built unique for Westeros, the outer walls are shorter than the inner walls. Some speculation is that it has to do with defending against the last great threat.


Good way to trap your enemies if you plan on burning them...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 25, 2019)

exactly


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2019)

Well this is not going as planned


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 28, 2019)

It would have been super cool if HBO had bothered to broadcast this episode in greater than 240p and 5 fps!


----------



## Bot-Man (Apr 28, 2019)

Agreed. Had a hard time making out what was going on with so many dark scenes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 28, 2019)

I mean I get that they were trying to save some money and represent the chaos and of the fog of war. I really do. But they took it to such an extreme that the series biggest battle (ever, or just to date?) will be remembered for its indiscernible filming and not for its tension and epic battle scenes.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2019)

Like seriously?


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2019)

We finished watching with all the lights off, and my wife still said to me "I have no idea what just happened, I couldn't see a thing."  I was not expecting to get Birdboxed by this episode.

I agree with RBHedge - that was a clear case of "this should have been the most epic battle scene ever, but we're out of money - lets Blair Witch the first half hour and then shut the lights off for the rest."

I also can't get past some of this:

1) We still don't know jack shit about the Night King or why he _really _wanted to kill Bran.  Is there a reason other than "memories bad - kill"?

2) After all that, the only apparent major deaths are Melisandre who's been MIA, Theon (which was totally dumb/pointless), and Jorah?  I can barely categorize them as "major".

3) If the Night King could raise ANY dead as proven by the crypt scene, then why didn't he just do that and show up with millions instead of thousands?

4) If the plan was to use Bran to lure him out anyways, why did Jon/Dany just go play cloud chase the entire time instead of making strategic ground attacks that could have killed walkers by the thousands allowing for defenses/retreats as appropriate?

5) Where the f*ck did Jorah just pop up from out of the blue?

6) Where the f*ck did Arya just pop up from out of the blue?  Did she sneak through the massive circle of walkers who were surrounding the tree?

7) How could the ice dragon topple the wall and obliterate Winterfell towers/walls at whim, but then Jon is safe when hiding behind a half wall of bricks?


----------



## P-E (Apr 29, 2019)

Supe said:


> We finished watching with all the lights off, and my wife still said to me "I have no idea what just happened, I couldn't see a thing."  I was not expecting to get Birdboxed by this episode.
> 
> I agree with RBHedge - that was a clear case of "this should have been the most epic battle scene ever, but we're out of money - lets Blair Witch the first half hour and then shut the lights off for the rest."
> 
> ...


2, 4 and 6 were on my mind too. Would have like to see how #6 happened. 

Who takes out Cersei?   Im going with either Tyrion or Jaime.   Prob Tyrion in two weeks.


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm going with Jaime unless he somehow dies protecting Tyrion - maybe ends up dueling Bronn?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 29, 2019)

Supe said:


> 1) We still don't know jack shit about the Night King or why he _really _wanted to kill Bran.  Is there a reason other than "memories bad - kill"?
> 
> 2) After all that, the only apparent major deaths are Melisandre who's been MIA, Theon (which was totally dumb/pointless), and Jorah?  I can barely categorize them as "major".
> 
> ...


1) I would think that the books would explain this more. IF the books are ever written. The show didn't (or couldn't) expand upon that mythology so they had to default to the tired trope of "he's the embodiment of death"

2) Lady Mormont (the little girl) went out in badass fashion. There was another 'B' character who died, but I can't remember his name (edit: Dolorous Edd )

3) Who's to say it wasn't near millions? The books certainly made it seems like he was dicking around for years north of the wall finding every dead body available.

4) Poetic license, narrative demanded it, it looked cool? I didn't get the strategy for this battle at all.

5) see #4

6) see #4

7) see #4, but that dragon was pretty jacked up, he was breathing cold-fire out of multiple places in his neck and face. Prolly couldn't get a coherent strong enough breath weapon to do serious damage. Plus the dragon spent spent a lot of time breathing on the great wall before it fell.

I'd sort of like to better understand the intended strategy here. Because it looks to me that it was all standard dramatic narrative driven: wipe out 98% of the humans, make it look like a TPK, have a few contrived rescues, then the outta-nowhere badass one shot skill to destroy all of the forces of evil. I expected better out of this show, and instead we got a contrived 1970s narrative and cinematography.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 29, 2019)

Jaime takes out Cersei in three weeks. Kingslayer style at the end of the battle of Kings Landings.


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> 3) Who's to say it wasn't near millions? The books certainly made it seems like he was dicking around for years north of the wall finding every dead body available.


They repeatedly said "100,000" in leading episodes.  But even if he was rounding up people north of The Wall, why not just resurrect everybody south of the wall as soon as they made their way through?  

As for the dragon, I'm pretty sure he collapsed part of the castle right before he perched to start spraying as Jon was on the run.

Either way, I was pretty disappointed how it all went down.  It definitely seemed very rushed.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 29, 2019)

Arya! Arya! ARYA!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2019)

I honestly just figured that this was going to be one of those shows where they kill everyone at winterfell, then move down and kill everyone at kings landing the way it was going the first 30- minutes.

But I thought Bran was going to have more importance to this fight, and I guess if the Night King wasn't obsessed with Bran then Arya wouldn't have had the opportunity to kill him like she did. I cant tell if that is the end of Brans use in the story or if it is just the beginning?

Does Jamie know that Cersi has the Dragon Slayer arrow thing? That would be an important piece of info

But my other thoughts is just how much of an army can the north have left? seems like most of them got wiped out.

And this is my theory the way the story is going with all the Starks is that assuming they figure out a way to defeat Cersi, Danny and Jon will work out a deal where Danny takes the iron throne and Jon gives up his right to the throne in exchange for the North being set free again.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 29, 2019)

Dany is too stupid to be Queen of the 7 Kingdoms..."we're surrounded by the walking dead, but I'm just going to sit here on my dragon for a few minutes and pose".

This also contributes to the answer to #4 they sort of gave in the post show.  Dany and Jon were supposed to wait for the Night King to show up and go after him, but she acted like a sissy girl when she saw the Dothraki getting their asses handed to them, took off prematurely, and blew the whole plan out of the water.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 29, 2019)

Supe said:


> They repeatedly said "100,000" in leading episodes.  But even if he was rounding up people north of The Wall, why not just resurrect everybody south of the wall as soon as they made their way through?
> 
> As for the dragon, I'm pretty sure he collapsed part of the castle right before he perched to start spraying as Jon was on the run.
> 
> Either way, I was pretty disappointed how it all went down.  It definitely seemed very rushed.


I must've missed when they gave the 100k number, and I forgot how easily the ice dragon took out that one section of winterfell's castle.



Road Guy said:


> I honestly just figured that this was going to be one of those shows where they kill everyone at winterfell, then move down and kill everyone at kings landing the way it was going the first 30- minutes.
> 
> But I thought Bran was going to have more importance to this fight, and I guess if the Night King wasn't obsessed with Bran then Arya wouldn't have had the opportunity to kill him like she did. I cant tell if that is the end of Brans use in the story or if it is just the beginning?
> 
> ...


It was looking like a TPK for a while. If not for the "kill the leader, kill them all trope" it was going to end that way.

Bran has to have a use beyond sitting there looking catatonic. If he doesn't have a larger role soon then he'll merely play the role of a maguffin or dues ex machina, moreso than he already has!

I thought Jaime knew about the dragon slayer arrow, but I could be wrong. Wasn't it deployed in the battle of the loot train?

I figure they can't have more than a few hundred people left. But even if they have 1 dragon, that's still enough to put a hurting on Cersei's forces. If all else fails, the writiers will arse-pull ten thousand troops to fight on the side of the north/danny.



jeb6294 said:


> Dany is too stupid to be Queen of the 7 Kingdoms..."we're surrounded by the walking dead, but I'm just going to sit here on my dragon for a few minutes and pose".
> 
> This also contributes to the answer to #4 they sort of gave in the post show.  Dany and Jon were supposed to wait for the Night King to show up and go after him, but she acted like a sissy girl when she saw the Dothraki getting their asses handed to them, took off prematurely, and blew the whole plan out of the water.


Being stupid is a requirement to lead Westeros. Anyone intelligent is immediately disqualified or killed.

I felt like the rules of engagement was to not be the first to deploy nukes (sorry: dragons)? Once that happens, the enemy knows how to redirect forces to evade or attack a different area of weakness.


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2019)

They still have Yara's troops, and then several houses that backed out of supporting the fight against the walkers.  Maybe they'll have a change of heart after seeing the death toll.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2019)

I thought Yara just had a handful of people also?

And now I do recall some northern houses backed away when Jon bent the knee &amp; yes also now recall that he was there when Bron shot the first dragon - I need to take better notes.

It does suck for them that most of the Dothraki's are gone, they could have used them for sure.

Anyone think Bron will actually try and Kill Jaimee / Tyrion?


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2019)

Not sure how many are with Yara.  Didn't Dany also leave behind some unsullied in Mereen to keep things in check?  

Bronn is a pretty big wildcard.  I think he may try to kill Jaimee/Tyrion if he thinks they don't have a chance in hell of beating Cersei/Golden Army.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2019)

Maybe Bron will double cross cersi and feed her some bad info

And just 1 dragon is left?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 29, 2019)

Yara had only a skelton crew on-screen, but there was an implication that she had more followers. She said she was going back to the iron islands, since it was left undefended, to wait out the apocalypse. Maybe with the white walker threat gone, she'll join up again.

I don't know about Bron. I can see that going either way. He's a hired gun, but he's shown a hint of loyalty before. I'd be more surprised if there wasn't a double or triple-cross though.

Some unsullied were left in Mereen to keep things stable. If the shown still pretended to be realistic then they wouldn't be an option. Instead they'll teleport them over the ocean without a second thought. The Golden Company were also helping (and hurting) in Mereen too.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 29, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> And just 1 dragon is left?


It's not clear how many are left. We didn't see what happened to Jon's dragon - he was hurt though.

Drogon flew off, shook off the wights, then returned. He was injured too.


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2019)

I got the impression that both dragons were alive but wounded.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2019)

So the ice dragon at the end was the original dragon lost last season? I got the impression that one died in the dragon fight?


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes, ice dragon was the one they fished out the lake after NK got it with the spear.  Jon's dragon is in the trailer for next week, and I think Dany's was still alive as she was mourning Jorah's death.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2019)

I re-watched the trailer for next week and it does show 2 dragons, so if they can get healed up then maybe its not such a bad fight at kings landing- but I am assuming for the shows sake they will lose at least one more?

Also how did Sam survive? last I saw him he had several whites on top of him and Jon made the decision that he could offer help.


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I re-watched the trailer for next week and it does show 2 dragons, so if they can get healed up then maybe its not such a bad fight at kings landing- but I am assuming for the shows sake they will lose at least one more?
> 
> Also how did Sam survive? last I saw him he had several whites on top of him and Jon made the decision that he could offer help.


Edd saved him (the other guy from the Night's Watch) and was killed in return.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 29, 2019)

Supe said:


> We finished watching with all the lights off, and my wife still said to me "I have no idea what just happened, I couldn't see a thing."  I was not expecting to get Birdboxed by this episode.
> 
> I agree with RBHedge - that was a clear case of "this should have been the most epic battle scene ever, but we're out of money - lets Blair Witch the first half hour and then shut the lights off for the rest."
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2019)

I read today something that said the NK wanted Bran dead because he is the secret to the past, evidence of mankind, and that once he gets rid of Bran and then kills off all of the living then there is no proof that mankind ever existed.

And then I also read that the NK and the 3 eyed raven are some of the oldest beings and that they have been feuding for millions of years, so maybe it as just a personal vendetta? Because apparently the 3 eyed raven killed off the previous leaders of the Long Night..


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 29, 2019)

jeb6294 said:


> Dany is too stupid to be Queen of the 7 Kingdoms..."we're surrounded by the walking dead, but I'm just going to sit here on my dragon for a few minutes and pose".
> 
> This also contributes to the answer to #4 they sort of gave in the post show.  Dany and Jon were supposed to wait for the Night King to show up and go after him, but she acted like a sissy girl when she saw the Dothraki getting their asses handed to them, took off prematurely, and blew the whole plan out of the water.


Dany and Jon both let emotion get in the way (Jon with Rickon at the BOTB and Dany watching the Dothraki get slaughtered at the BOW) and they are lucky they survived. 



Supe said:


> Not sure how many are with Yara.  Didn't Dany also leave behind some unsullied in Mereen to keep things in check?
> 
> Bronn is a pretty big wildcard.  I think he may try to kill Jaimee/Tyrion if he thinks they don't have a chance in hell of beating Cersei/Golden Army.


Nymeria's Wolfpack and the Tully Army have not yet made an appearance, but the Riverlands are on the way King's Landing (the actor that plays Edmure Tully was supposedly contracted to to appear again this season).  Remember the Tully Army just gave up without a fight at Riverrun, so they are somewhere in the Riverlands.  The Tully Army, what is left of the Northern Forces, two dragons, and a Giant WolfPack could make a formidable army against the what is left of the Lannister forces and the Golden Company.  

I also do not think Bronn will betray Tyrion and Jamie, but GRRM did state that the story will have a bittersweet ending and Ramsay said "If you think this is going to have a happy ending, then you have not been paying attention."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 29, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I read today something that said the NK wanted Bran dead because he is the secret to the past, evidence of mankind, and that once he gets rid of Bran and then kills off all of the living then there is no proof that mankind ever existed.
> 
> And then I also read that the NK and the 3 eyed raven are some of the oldest beings and that they have been feuding for millions of years, so maybe it as just a personal vendetta? Because apparently the 3 eyed raven killed off the previous leaders of the Long Night..


The story as I remember it was that as men were infiltrating the north hundreds of years ago they were killing the "children of the north" who in turn created NK as a weapon to defend themselves. NK was tasked with eliminating the threat of mankind, but he was defeated (not killed) and the wall went up there was a bit of a balance. Men in the south, children in the north and NK went into hibernation (like Sauron from LotR, or Voldemort in Harry Potter: not dead but not really around either). Everyone knows they existed and were defeated a long time ago, but it's been so long that most of it has been lost to legend/myth. Now that the NK has awoken from his centuries-long nap, the children know that he is too powerful for anyone to stop which is why they help Bran.  Bran becomes the 3-eyed raven and the keeper of world history (including mankind), so the NK wants to destroy him to fully take over the world.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2019)

I feel there are 8 episodes or so I am going to have to go back and re- watch - is that the one where bran is at the tree (right before Benje rescue him?)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 29, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I feel there are 8 episodes or so I am going to have to go back and re- watch - is that the one where bran is at the tree (right before Benje rescue him?)


It's covered across multiple episodes and from when Bran first meets the previous 3-eyed raven north of the wall (end of Season 4) up to Hodor's end (Season 6, ep 5).  I don't believe Bran is in Season 5 at all though and most of the history is in the first few episodes in Season 6.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bran_Stark#Season_4


----------



## humner (Apr 30, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1) I would think that the books would explain this more. IF the books are ever written. The show didn't (or couldn't) expand upon that mythology so they had to default to the tired trope of "he's the embodiment of death"
> 
> 2) Lady Mormont (the little girl) went out in badass fashion. There was another 'B' character who died, but I can't remember his name (edit: Dolorous Edd )
> 
> ...


TPK?  Someone else has played D&amp;D, LOL


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2019)

Are the 2nd Sons still around? "The internets" are saying they are going to come back to help out?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 2, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Are the 2nd Sons still around? "The internets" are saying they are going to come back to help out?


2nd Sons were left behind in Mereen to keep the peace while Dany took the Dothraki and Unsullied with her to war.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 3, 2019)

Can we glean anything about next week's episode from the preview? It looks like another move the pieces into place and talk episode.


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2019)

Maybe Sam could do a few push ups or some core strengthening exercises before the next battle?


----------



## humner (May 3, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Maybe Sam could do a few push ups or some core strengthening exercises before the next battle?


Why should he?  He gets more action than anyone else.


----------



## Road Guy (May 5, 2019)

-1000


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2019)

Thoroughly unimpressed by this episode.  I just felt like they spent another 80 minutes getting to the fact that Dany feels threatened by John and others are starting to notice.  I feel like this may come to a Jon vs. Dany in the end, with Dany losing her shit "Mad King" style, maybe after killing some of the Starks.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 6, 2019)

I predict Arya kills Dany. She will “shut” her green eyes like she shut the Ice Kong’s blue eyes.


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2019)

Bot-Man said:


> I predict Arya kills Dany. She will “shut” her green eyes like she shut the Ice Kong’s blue eyes.


I could never tell if she has green eyes or not, good possibility though.  Otherwise, it will inevitably be one of the three Lannisters.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 6, 2019)

I also think the “King slayer” becomes the Queen slayer. In other words Jaimie kills Cersei.


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2019)

I'm not sure that Jamie wasn't more truthful with Brienne than it first seems, and that he still protects/defends his sister, killing off one of the Starks in turn.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 6, 2019)

Supe said:


> Thoroughly unimpressed by this episode.  I just felt like they spent another 80 minutes getting to the fact that Dany feels threatened by John and others are starting to notice.  I feel like this may come to a Jon vs. Dany in the end, with Dany losing her shit "Mad King" style, maybe after killing some of the Starks.


Dany can't burn King Landing to the ground in Cersei beats her to it with all of the hidden wildfire.



Bot-Man said:


> I predict Arya kills Dany. She will “shut” her green eyes like she shut the Ice Kong’s blue eyes.






Supe said:


> I could never tell if she has green eyes or not, good possibility though.  Otherwise, it will inevitably be one of the three Lannisters.


They've been keeping her eye color pretty ambiguous all series. She's supposed to have purple eyes.

I suppose it's possible. Arya has to have some reason for being in King Landing with the hound....



Bot-Man said:


> I also think the “King slayer” becomes the Queen slayer. In other words Jaimie kills Cersei.


See above, it's a lock. King slayer, queen slayer, kin slayer.



Supe said:


> I'm not sure that Jamie wasn't more truthful with Brienne than it first seems, and that he still protects/defends his sister, killing off one of the Starks in turn.


That scene certainly left viewers with that impression. I still think it's a feint. He's realized that he's gone too far for her and needs to make things right. After all, he didn't destroy River Run. He probably left Brienne with that impression to (a) let her down less hard; (b) make Cerseit et al think he's returning home an ally; (c) he knows that this is a one way trip - assassinate Cersei and die in the process.

Why didn't Dany circle around the island and blow out the Euron's ships from behind. The ballistas couldn't be turned backwards, nor could they maneuver the ships that fast either? Yes I know the reason is: because the plot demanded it.


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2019)

Presumably for the same reason that Euron's ships seems to magically teleport everywhere and cannot be spotted by a woman riding a dragon.

If there's any wildfire left anywhere, I feel like it will be a bit of a cop-out after the implication that all the reserves were used to nuke the Sept.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 6, 2019)

Meh, Cersie will have the alchemists make more wildfire off camera.

The writers have been arse-pulling for that last three seasons. Why stop in the penultimate episode?


----------



## ashmur90 (May 6, 2019)

The laws of physics do not apply in GoT.


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2019)

yeah I definitely was a little annoyed by last nights show -

My thoughts -

Jaimee is pissed about Cersi's new lover Eruron and he is going back to kill him or Cersi

Euron should have finished off Danny last night, I don't know why he didn't, maybe his people cant fight on land?

Danny and her advisors are morons in terms of military strategy

If she had any brains she would roast the perimeter defences of Kings landing at night when they cant easily kill her last dragon

I'll just be glad when this is over - I am afraid were going to get one of those stupid Stephen King cheesy endings to the story


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 6, 2019)

ashmur90 said:


> The laws of physics do not apply in GoT.


I was saying this a lot during the ballista barrage.

But how realistic can the physics be in a show with divine magic, seers, dragons, the undead, and an undead dragon?


----------



## ashmur90 (May 6, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was saying this a lot during the ballista barrage.
> 
> But how realistic can the physics be in a show with divine magic, seers, dragons, the undead, and an undead dragon?


This is a valid argument. I need to quit thinking so hard for television.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 6, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Euron should have finished off Danny last night, I don't know why he didn't, maybe his people cant fight on land?
> 
> Danny and her advisors are morons in terms of military strategy
> 
> If she had any brains she would roast the perimeter defences of Kings landing at night when they cant easily kill her last dragon


Or Cersie should have finished off Dany and company during the parlay. Lannisters have blown up the rules before. Why not do it again?

Dany, Jon, et al. have been awful at military strategy the last few seasons.

Or have the dragon drop huge rocks onto the perimeter defenses from a very large height. The ballista can only shoot so far and so high an angle. Or, have trebuchets destroy the ballista from distance. But the preview makes it look like she'll dive bomb-breath fire on the ships instead...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 6, 2019)

ashmur90 said:


> This is a valid argument. I need to quit thinking so hard for television.


Not necessarily. The rules needs to be consistent and believable within their own universe.

The show has been really bad at that lately. The show would have never been this successful if they were this sloppy (with all production values) in the first couple seasons.


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2019)

Did Sam and Gilly say they were going back North or were they just staying outside of Winterfell to try and lead a normal life?

And.. Do you think we have seen the last of Tormund?


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2019)

I thought they were planning on a normal life, not back North.  I don't think we'll see either of them or Tormund again.


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2019)

I figured he would go back to his house, even though his Dad disowned him, but seeing how he and his brother  got incinerated it wouldn't matter anymore?


----------



## ashmur90 (May 6, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I figured he would go back to his house, even though his Dad disowned him, but seeing how he and his brother  got incinerated it wouldn't matter anymore?


That's what I assumed as well.


----------



## aog (May 6, 2019)

Did anyone see the Starbucks cup while watching?  I don't watch the show, but I read about it today and am wondering how obvious it really was.


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2019)

I saw the still in the article, even then, it's not really that obvious.  It's in the background and dimly lit.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (May 6, 2019)

ashmur90 said:


> This is a valid argument. I need to quit thinking so hard for television.


Never. I will believe talking animals, dragons, and all manner of other extraordinary things, but when shows start playing with physics without a good explanation, I don't like it.


----------



## ruggercsc (May 6, 2019)

What I have picked up:


Tormund says he is going North and mentions John has the North (the real North) in him also.  He says they might meet again.  I believe John is somehow going North in the End.

I think Sam is going to go home to Horn Hill.  He would be the Lord now.

Arya turnded down Gendry's engagment as she stated in S1 "that is not her".  She stated in S5 or S6 to the theatre troupe stated before that she is going west of Westeros (off the maps).  In the end I think she will go west.

Robert Baraatheon said in S1 that they should join houses.  There might be chance that Sansa and Gendry hook up and sit on the Iron Throne or what's left of it. 

Bran's visions showed a single dragon flying over Kings Landing.  Dany's vision showed the Iron Throne destroyed.  Some of the set scenes showed Kings Landing destroyed and they had to make a set as opposed to filming in Croatia because they could not destroy the city they were filming in.  I think Dany goes on a rampage and destoys much of Kings Landing beacuse:  A.  Many of her friends/associates are dead  B.  Her advisors are turning against her.  C.  She only has one dragon left.  D.  She is feeeling isolated.  E.  Missandi said "Draycharas" before they cut off her head.

Cleagane Bowl will happen as the Hound said he has one more thing to do.

Aray will kill someone with Green Eyes (not sure if that is Cersei or Dany).

I think all of the Starks survive based "on the lone wolf dies but the pack survives".

This is not based on a "Plot Leak" just tidbits that I picked up.  I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2019)

I think you have a lot of good points!

I could see Jon just saying F this and go chill up north and find another red head girl

and F! I just realized my parents and the wife's parents will be here the next 2 Sundays!



&lt;insert Michael Scott screaming No, God No, GIF here&gt;


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2019)

Hope GoT throws in some gratuitous sex scenes, just for them!


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2019)

no my mom is one of those people that has to talk back to the TV  "Don't go in there!!  - its one of her annoying Yankee traits...

Ill just have to find a way to watch it when they are not around..


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2019)

I think Junior is the only one worse than Mrs. Supe when it comes to talking/asking questions during a show.  I constantly have to pause rewind because they make me miss shit by talking.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 6, 2019)

My daughter is horrible about talking during shows/movies. Only about half the time it's about the show/movie itself.  She's OK in the theater, but is horrible about it at home. We've just learned to hit the pause button every time she starts talking, yell at her to shut up, then resume the show.

I think Dany and Cerci are starting to align their thought processes, "I don't care if I'm ruling over a pile of ashes so long as I'm in charge." I wouldn't be surprised if Cersi torches King Landing right now and frames Dany's dragon. Season 8 Dany is nowhere near the same quality of person she was back in in Mereen. Her whole persona changed with the whole "bend the knee" bit with Jon back at Dragonstone.

The Jamie/Brienne thing was a bit odd, but I have a theory on it. Jamie is feeling guilty over the fact that he is happy with Brienne and doesn't think he is worthy of happiness after the life he's lead. His story about returning to Cersi is a lie, but it was a believable one so that Brienne wouldn't waste her time waiting for him and would move on. Meanwhile, I think he goes Bronn hunting. He has to know that Cersi would never let him back into Kings Landing and he really isn't welcome anywhere else. What else can he do? Maybe return to Casterly Rock?  :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2019)

That’s a good thought because Jaime looked pissed that Bron would essentially blackmail them? I mean shit they should just have him killed if they end up on the Winning side.

I’m wondering if there is going to be some Westeros social media effort to let the people in Kong’s Lansing now Jon is the tire heir and cause some type of revolt?

But the people haven’t really been involved in this series.


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2019)

The more I think about it, the more I think that:

1) Dany is going to catch wind of Varys' betrayal, execute Varys, and this turns Tyrion in Jon's favor

2) Dany is going to come in, burninate all the people and their thatched roof cottages,  Jon confronts her with the truth over the fact that she's no better than the rest, is only about the power not the people, etc., and ends up killing Dany. 

3) Arya kills Cersei while Cleganebowl happens in the background.

4) Euron is still lingering about, so he and Jamie duke it out, with Jamie dying while "redeeming" himself.

5) Sansa takes Iron Throne because Jon doesn't want it.

Edit: I think maybe the Dany tries to burn Jon with the dragon, but the dragon can't/won't burn Jon as a Targaryen.


----------



## humner (May 7, 2019)

BamaStrucPE said:


> Never. I will believe talking animals, dragons, and all manner of other extraordinary things, but when shows start playing with physics without a good explanation, I don't like it.


We call it "Dungeons and Dragons Physics".  No need for a good explanation.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 7, 2019)

I could see Dnay going scorched earth or Cersei burning it all down out before her fall. I think the latter is more likely. 

I don't see anyone on the iron throne at the end. King's Landing will be ash and most of the heroes and villains will be dead. Sansa may seem the logical choice, but she reminded us last week that Stark's don't do well in the south. Ultimately I see the seven kingdoms saying fts and splitting apart for good. 

I'm usually wrong about these sorts of things though.


----------



## Road Guy (May 7, 2019)

we re-watched a few pieces of EP 4 and I defin think Jaime is going back to kings landing.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 7, 2019)

Wife got busted....

We usually watch GOT pseudo-live...~9pm as soon as the stream is up on HBO Go...but for whatever reason we didn't this week.  Our TV is a TCL so when you first turn it on, it defaults to the home screen with all the different channel apps and the last one watched is the one that is highlighted.  Went to turn on the news before work yesterday morning and saw that someone, not saying who, had been on HBO Go after I went to bed.


----------



## humner (May 8, 2019)

Arya takes out Qyburn and takes his face.  Leaving her room to approach Cercei

Jamie plans on killing Cercei, last minute, he can't do it, however, Arya comes from behind and stabs one through into the other.  Killing them both in an embrace.

The Hound and the Mountain duke it out, the Hound discovers he can generate a flame blade.  The Mountain freaks out.

Danny attacks from directly above, Scorpions don't have the arc to shoot straight up.


----------



## Supe (May 8, 2019)

I like your first plot point, and I'm pretty sure your fourth is almost a given.  At least that's what the previews implied, with Euron and friends staring straight up at the clouds, seeing nothing, but hearing a dragon screech.


----------



## Road Guy (May 8, 2019)

There some leaked script bullets points out and if that’s the way the show ends then I think lots of people gonna be upset with this show...


----------



## Supe (May 8, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> There some leaked script bullets points out and if that’s the way the show ends then I think lots of people gonna be upset with this show...


Allegedly they also filmed multiple endings, so who knows.


----------



## cbjorklund (May 8, 2019)

So... i made a thing.  I'm super into Game of Thrones and want to see what other people think about the next 2 episodes.  
 [[Possible Spoilers if you haven't seen Ep. 4]]

If you want, fill out the form on who you think is going to DIE and your speculation on who will rule the 7 kingdoms.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1XWiNgxm6atFyRIoRU4J2tDJaa63RmJRDREnrc_YAifc/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Road Guy (May 8, 2019)

Hopefully George will get off his ass and finish the books.  I would defin read the last one if it ever comes out. supposedly he has rewritten it at least once?


----------



## Supe (May 8, 2019)

I'm betting he waits to see how well the TV ending is received before he decides what he wants to do with the book.  He has zero incentive to hurry up and finish.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 8, 2019)

humner said:


> The Hound and the Mountain duke it out, the Hound discovers he can generate a flame blade.  The Mountain freaks out.


So what, now they're just going to start "borrowing" the plot from Frankenstein?



Road Guy said:


> Hopefully George will get off his ass and finish the books.  I would defin read the last one if it ever comes out. supposedly he has rewritten it at least once?


No that he probably cares at this point, but I wonder if George has shot himself in the foot a bit by taking so long?  With HBO finishing the show before the books are done, I wonder if a lot of people won't bother getting the books if/when they come out because they already have an ending to the story?  Sure there are plenty who would buy more books, but most people today are too lazy for that if they can watch a TV show instead.


----------



## humner (May 8, 2019)

while their arms were entwined, why didn't Missandei hang onto Cercei and jump off of the wall?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 9, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> There some leaked script bullets points out and if that’s the way the show ends then I think lots of people gonna be upset with this show...


That was a guarantee regardless of how the show ends.



Road Guy said:


> Hopefully George will get off his ass and finish the books.  I would defin read the last one if it ever comes out. supposedly he has rewritten it at least once?


IIRC, he is constantly rewriting chapters, on his typewritier or other arcane word processor. He's pretty meticulous.

I sort of think that he's written himself into a corner with some of the plot twists in the books, and it's pretty difficult to get out of it credably. The show covers maybe a third of those plot points, and it's had to cut corners and rely on near dues-ex-machina to get out of those traps. 



humner said:


> while their arms were entwined, why didn't Missandei hang onto Cercei and jump off of the wall?


For the same reason that Dany didn't see the attack fleet at dragonstone, or attack it from behin, or Cersei didn't open fire on Dany and the negotiating party: the plot demanded it.


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2019)

jeb6294 said:


> With HBO finishing the show before the books are done, I wonder if a lot of people won't bother getting the books if/when they come out because they already have an ending to the story?


If I recall, in the book version, there is another person claiming to be Aegon Targaryen, which if Martin fleshes out as true, could totally reshape how the ending needs to go.  E.g., he would have a better claim to the throne than Dany, etc.  If Martin just wasted a bunch of time on it as a red herring, well then, meh.


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2019)

man I looked at the first GOT book on tape, 33 hours!  But may get Winds of Winter if it ever comes out - I would think this would be a big selling point, look how shitty HBO did with the ending, read what it was supposed to be...

Also I read a pretty interesting article on Vanity Fair last night (i know)  but it basically showed the parallel between GOT  the LOTR - but it made the case that Jon is Frodo - the unlikely hero who will retreat to the "shire" after he is done - aka Jon wont be King...But it didn't make a clear distinction of who is Aragorn in GOT.

Also saw some junk circulating that Drogon had babies and they are going to show up in EP 5 - Apparently the intro theme was changed and it shows a large dragon with three babies fighting- Remember season 4 when Dorgon went missing and was eating all the farmers sheeps and shit?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 9, 2019)

Supe said:


> If I recall, in the book version, there is another person claiming to be Aegon Targaryen, which if Martin fleshes out as true, could totally reshape how the ending needs to go.  E.g., he would have a better claim to the throne than Dany, etc.  If Martin just wasted a bunch of time on it as a red herring, well then, meh.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that noise. I think people were speculating that he was a targaryen offshoot cousin. idk.



Road Guy said:


> man I looked at the first GOT book on tape, 33 hours!  But may get Winds of Winter if it ever comes out - I would think this would be a big selling point, look how shitty HBO did with the ending, read what it was supposed to be...
> 
> Also saw some junk circulating that Drogon had babies and they are going to show up in EP 5 - Apparently the intro theme was changed and it shows a large dragon with three babies fighting- Remember season 4 when Dorgon went missing and was eating all the farmers sheeps and shit?


The books and show have deviated so much: merged story arc and characters, new stroylines, dropped storylines, some deaths happened in the show but not the books and vice-versa. I doubt someone could just jump into the last book after only watching the show. It's would be an incomprehensible mess.

I saw that theory too about more dragons showing up. That's too big an arse-pull for me. If that happened and it weren't the penultimate episode then I'd just stop watching the show.


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2019)

I read the first two books but just ran out of energy to keep track of everything in the books its too much work


----------



## Road Guy (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Bot-Man (May 11, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Also saw some junk circulating that Drogon had babies and they are going to show up in EP 5 - Apparently the intro theme was changed and it shows a large dragon with three babies fighting- Remember season 4 when Dorgon went missing and was eating all the farmers sheeps and shit?


I heard the same thing. It was referring to this ...


----------



## ruggercsc (May 11, 2019)

There is some speculation that Tyrion is a Targaryen (The Mad King raped his mother) by the following:


Tywin stated that Tyrion is son and until he can prove otherwise.

The dragons did not roast Tyrion alive when he unchained them in Mereen.

Tyrion stated that he wanted a dragon as child, even a small one.

There is one more surprise relevation that is supposed to occur.

It would be interesting to see Tyrion riding a little dragon, but I doubt it with only two episodes left.

Also, would it be politically correct to have Tyrion riding a little dragon?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 11, 2019)

I think they dropped the Tyrion is a Targaryen plot from the show. GRRM really beats you over the head with the evidence in the latter books, but I guess it just wasn't important in the plot of the show.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 12, 2019)

whoa. I'm going to need a nights sleep to process all of that


----------



## jeb6294 (May 12, 2019)

W.T. actual F.?!?!

Cersei was a bit anti-climatic, but other than that, the wife and I put that one right up there with The Red Wedding.


----------



## ruggercsc (May 12, 2019)

So much for all the theories.  Agreed that Cersei's demise was anti-climatic.  I was glad to see Cleagane happen.


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2019)

I think they were better off with Joffrey as King


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2019)

I think the Cersei move was pretty deliberate by the writers - piss the fans off by effectively giving none of the Starks their redeeming moment by killing her.

I am NOT surprised by Jamie legitimately going back to Cersei - everyone seemed to think he was going to "get her" after his fling with Brienne, but like, dude, he's been in love with his SISTER for the better part of 40 years and had three kids with her...

Seeing Hafthor Bjornssen (the Mountain) bald, beardless, and looking like a fat baby was pretty entertaining.   I did like how they made him "still human" in his hatred for his brother.  He may have been tackled, but lets be honest, he won that fight.

So here's where I am so far:

✓ 1) Dany is going to catch wind of Varys' betrayal, execute Varys, and this turns Tyrion in Jon's favor

✓ 2) Dany is going to come in, burninate all the people and their thatched roof cottages,  ? Jon confronts her with the truth over the fact that she's no better than the rest, is only about the power not the people, etc., and ends up killing Dany. 

X 3) Arya kills Cersei while Cleganebowl happens in the background.

✓ 4) Euron is still lingering about, so he and Jamie duke it out, with Jamie dying while "redeeming" himself.

? 5) Sansa takes Iron Throne because Jon doesn't want it.

My real burning questions at this point:

How will Dany die?  Will it be Arya, or Jon?  Maybe some sort of double-up where Arya has to kill Grey Worm or something so Jon can kill Dany?  Maybe Tyrion does it?

What's the deal with Sansa at this point?  I feel like she can't just chill out at Winterfell and not be integral to the ending.


----------



## P-E (May 13, 2019)

Supe said:


> My real burning questions at this point:
> 
> How﻿ will Dany die?  Will it be Arya, or Jon?  Maybe some﻿﻿ s﻿ort﻿ of double-up where Arya has to kill Grey Worm or so﻿mething so Jon can kill Dany?  Maybe Tyrion does it?﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿
> 
> ﻿ What's the deal with Sansa at this point?  I feel like she can't just chill out at Winterfell and not be integral to the ending.


I thought Tyrion was going to take out Cersei.  Got that wrong.  I think Arya takes out Dany.  Not sure who will be King/Queen if anyone is.


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2019)

Oh, the other burning question - what did Tyrion have Davos do?


----------



## ashmur90 (May 13, 2019)

Man that was an episode. I was not satisfied with Cersei's death. I wanted someone to kill her, not rubble.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 13, 2019)

Supe said:


> Oh, the other burning question - what did Tyrion have Davos do?


I assumed he was the one that knew about the passage from the beach to the Red Keep and left the small boat for Jaimie and Cersei.


----------



## ruggercsc (May 13, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I think they were better off with Joffrey as King


I think they were better off with the Night King as King.

I did like to see that Qyburn get we he had coming to him.


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2019)

Bot-Man said:


> I assumed he was the one that knew about the passage from the beach to the Red Keep and left the small boat for Jaimie and Cersei.


Ah, could be.  Hadn't made the connection if that was the case.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 13, 2019)

Supe said:


> How will Dany die?  Will it be Arya, or Jon?  Maybe some sort of double-up where Arya has to kill Grey Worm or something so Jon can kill Dany?  Maybe Tyrion does it?


From the tone of the show and the brief preview at the end, it seems like Dany would have secured a spot towards the top of Arya's list...watching the mom and little girl get roasted...so, ideally Arya will do it.  Then again, the final scene of her on the horse could be her saying F- this, I'm going back to Winterfell.  That'd be a real pisser, but since when have they been afraid to piss fans off?



Supe said:


> Oh, the other burning question - what did Tyrion have Davos do?


I'm pretty sure it was just getting Jamie out and back into King's Landing and having the boat waiting for he and Cersei.


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2019)

Looks like someone is trying to take credit for the leaked script that was posted almost word for word on Reddit 2 weeks ago 

&amp; I believe the Hound scored a kill shot to the chest, it just the Mountain was no longer alive, so you cant really kill what's already dead.

Hopefully well see Bran in action in  the last episode, not really sure how you get Danny off the dragon..

But all in all I liked the episode,  I wonder if part of what drove her "mad" is that Tyrion was right and the people surrendered, basically meant she was wrong..


----------



## Phenomenon083 (May 13, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I wonder if part of what drove her "mad" is that Tyrion was right and the people surrendered, basically meant she was wrong..


Yes about that I am still thinking what would make her destroy the city after they clearly rang the bell. I don't buy D&amp;D's explanation that her childhood trauma made her burn nearly half a million people. Your explanation is more acceptable.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 13, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> But all in all I liked the episode,  I wonder if part of what drove her "mad" is that Tyrion was right and the people surrendered, basically meant she was wrong..


I suspected the same thing. She seemed fine leaving the civilians alone and was concentrating on the defenses until the bells started to ring. Then you saw the rage on her face and she started to torch everyone.


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2019)

So lets say Arya / Jon kill's Greyworm and Dany - it looked like there was enough unsullied left to be a problem if / when this happens.

Will they bow to Jon / Arya if they kill Greyworm since he is their leader?  What will they really do?  I wonder if well see some type of North versus Unsullied / Dothraki battle?

Probably wont happen but it would be cool to see a Gendry / Arya - King &amp; Queen at the end.. I kind of wonder if EP 5, showing Arya's small size not very effective in an actual battle is going to make her rethink her life's purpose?


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> So lets say Arya / Jon kill's Greyworm and Dany - it looked like there was enough unsullied left to be a problem if / when this happens.


I think they're so programmed to follow rank, they would just listen to Tyrion since he effectively becomes their new leader.  Maybe alluding to this when he total them to get lost before freeing Jamie and they obliged with no resistance?


----------



## jeb6294 (May 13, 2019)

Could be a way to show everyone that Jon is really a Targaryan...psycho tries to torch him and it doesn't hurt him or if there turn out to be 3 little dragons like some of the rumors, they flock to Jon.

I think part of Dany's what drove Dany nuts is that she's an attention whore and people weren't fawning all over her once she got to Winterfell.  Up until now, everybody loved her.  At Winterfell, about the only thing she's been hearing is, "Meh, whatever."


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2019)

Agree 100% and I don't think Jora and her advisors did her much good, she was basically told that she would show up and everyone would bow to her and let her assume the throne.

Maybe its best if the Targaryen's truly die off 

Wonder if we have seen the last of Yara?


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2019)

One of my dependents thinks the white horse sent for Arya was Bran.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 13, 2019)

jeb6294 said:


> Cersei was a bit anti-climatic, but other than that, the wife and I put that one right up there with The Red Wedding.


I quite enjoyed the episode. It had it's moments of good and bad, but best of the season. Dany going mad queen in a single episode only works if you force it. The hints were there, but the producers did a really awful job making it organic. Probably the best of the season, which isn't saying much...

Cersei was very anti-climatic. Jaime's 180 character development didn't work at all.  In a manner of speaking, he did kill her, insofar as he led her down to the collapsing catacombs.

Clegane-bowl was pure fan service. And I have no problem with that. It ended the only way that would have worked.



Road Guy said:


> I think they were better off with Joffrey as King


I'm not sure if you meant this as sarcasm, but this is pretty spot on.



Supe said:


> I think the Cersei move was pretty deliberate by the writers - piss the fans off by effectively giving none of the Starks their redeeming moment by killing her.


Starks and company won't ever even find the body. They'll go to their graves with the suspecion that she may still be alive somewhere.



Supe said:


> My real burning questions at this point:
> 
> How will Dany die?  Will it be Arya, or Jon?  Maybe some sort of double-up where Arya has to kill Grey Worm or something so Jon can kill Dany?  Maybe Tyrion does it?
> 
> What's the deal with Sansa at this point?  I feel like she can't just chill out at Winterfell and not be integral to the ending.


They're setting it up for Arya. Not sure how exactly, but I'm not sure how she was in position to kill the night king. I like where you're going though with some coordinated strike. You did a good job predicting last week

All signs unambiguously point to Arya with the killshot. Which means that Dany will trip over her dress and fall akwardly forward, snapping her neck on a chair.+

Sansa doesn't have to do anything. She can try to stay warm in Winterfell and wait for the epilougue scenes/montage. We'll see her become Queen in the North, monarch of Riverrun and the Eirye.



jeb6294 said:


> From the tone of the show and the brief preview at the end, it seems like Dany would have secured a spot towards the top of Arya's list...watching the mom and little girl get roasted...so, ideally Arya will do it.  Then again, the final scene of her on the horse could be her saying F- this, I'm going back to Winterfell.


The whole horse scene, was high school freshman english symbolism for Angle of Death. The way it was filmed is so classic (hackneyed) that it was covered in my Into to Film for non-majors class in college. I was groaning at the TV the whole time... 



Road Guy said:


> So lets say Arya / Jon kill's Greyworm and Dany - it looked like there was enough unsullied left to be a problem if / when this happens.
> 
> Will they bow to Jon / Arya if they kill Greyworm since he is their leader?  What will they really do?  I wonder if well see some type of North versus Unsullied / Dothraki battle?


The seven kingdoms will have a lot on their hands to figure out how to deal with what remains of Dany's army. Those unsullied and dothraki won't just hop on the next boat to Essos after their queen/savior/person who freed them gets assassinated. I'm not sure how the producers will wave that one away. The North/Eyrie/Riverun armies won't be enough to stop them on an open field. And this is without the flying nuke on the battlefield.



Road Guy said:


> I kind of wonder if EP 5, showing Arya's small size not very effective in an actual battle is going to make her rethink her life's purpose?


It looked that way for about 10 minutes. But that cliched white horse of death scene removed any notion of that.



Supe said:


> I think they're so programmed to follow rank, they would just listen to Tyrion since he effectively becomes their new leader.  Maybe alluding to this when he total them to get lost before freeing Jamie and they obliged with no resistance?


Somehow I just don't think they'll care about the chain of command if Tyrion and company assassinate Dany and greyworm.



jeb6294 said:


> Could be a way to show everyone that Jon is really a Targaryan...psycho tries to torch him and it doesn't hurt him


This is the only way I see it "working" or Drogon refuses to breathe fire on him. Ditto for Tyrion, who is strongly implied in the books to be targaryn, but I don't think the show will explore this. FWIW fire did hurt Jon back in season 1/2.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2019)

When I saw the white horse, the first thing I thought of was the opening scene from Tombstone where Johnny Ringo is translating the biblical story, "he's quoting the bible, Revelations: Behold the pale horse. The man who sat on him was death, and Hell followed with him."

My wife was thinking more of the "riding a horse into the sunset" bit with the white horse symbolizing her as the hero.

I did read an interesting article this morning trying to explain why the last couple of seasons are different than the earlier seasons.

TLR version: GRRM plants seeds and just lets the story grow with the characters go where their development says they should go. The show's writers took over, had a set ending (and set number of seasons/episodes to do it) to tie up all the loose ends and reverse-engineered the last two seasons to get to the finish line as easily as possible.

https://cheezburger.com/8363269/man-gives-insightful-reasoning-why-season-8-of-game-of-thrones-feels-different-without-spoilers?fbclid=IwAR1fcMkpjSQKGdEzHMl2e9oVlWekxUHWJVTwZNgxCt81ljxy5bAleVYnLos

If GRRM was fully in charge, we'd be lucky to even be at the battle against the Night King this season.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2019)

One question that Mrs Dex and I couldn't figure out: If Cersi was in fact pregnant, why did she never look pregnant?

It was revealed halway through Season 7 that she knew. Between then and last night's episode:


Tyrion returned to Dragonstone from his basement meeting with Jamie (about when Jamie found out)

Dany and her dragons have traveled north of the wall to save Jon while on a mission to get a zombie,

traveled back to Dragonstone via ship with Jon,

over to Kings Landing to show off said zombie, (end of season 7) &lt;---Tyrion figures out she's pregnant here.

Jon, Dany and her armies march north from Dragonstone to Winterfell (a march that was identified as almost a month long when Robert did it in season 1)

Battle with the Night King

March the armies back to Kings Landing

This is easily three months, if not longer. At this point it comes down to how far along Cersi was when she told Jamie... 6 weeks, 2 months, 3 months?

Traveling seems to have eliminated any time requirements. Especially when it involves walking, sailing or riding via horseback.  So even though it's realistically been 3-4 months since we as an audience found out about the pregnancy and her likely being 5-6mo along, she's still not showing at all.


----------



## envirotex (May 13, 2019)

I actually don't understand the people who are mad that Daenerys went crazy in season 8...She burned up people every season...she's always been nuts.

Still lots of loose ends for the last episode...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 13, 2019)

envirotex said:


> Still lots of loose ends for the last episode...


There's no way they can tie them all up. Unless they do a bunch of one-liner explanations a la Sam and Thormund.


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2019)

What i thought would be a cool ending is someone narrating the story ending (in the future) and give everyone a 5-10 minute send off -

Like a bunch of folks sitting around a fire telling stories...


----------



## Supe (May 14, 2019)

I don't know how I missed this, but did everyone else realize that Varys tried to poison Dany?


----------



## humner (May 14, 2019)

Supe said:


> I don't know how I missed this, but did everyone else realize that Varys tried to poison Dany?


Ah, the Starbucks "coffee".  It is that bad no one would notice if it were poisoned.  Good point!


----------



## humner (May 14, 2019)

Dany gets mad at Tyrian for releasing his brother.  She sentences him to death by dragon fire.  We come to find out that Tyrian's father was correct all along.  Tyrian does not burn up in the fire.  Tyrian, being the eldest is the true king.


----------



## leggo PE (May 14, 2019)

I wasn't that upset by Dany going crazy, either. Yeah, it's been forced, but she clearly has no one left rooting for her. Well, she has Grey Work and the unsullied, but that's about it. Also with her family history, sure, it could be predictable. But I still buy it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 14, 2019)

Supe said:


> I don't know how I missed this, but did everyone else realize that Varys tried to poison Dany?


No, when did this happen?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 14, 2019)

ohh, the kid who worked for him in the kitchen. That makes sense


----------



## Supe (May 14, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> ohh, the kid who worked for him in the kitchen. That makes sense


Yeah.  I missed it at first, because I thought he said "he isn't eating", i.e. Jamie, not "she isn't eating".  Also made more sense in the "her guards are watching me" and "greater the risk, greater the reward" comments in that context.


----------



## leggo PE (May 14, 2019)

I got that they were talking about Dany, but didn't understand that he was trying to take things into his hands so strongly. It's one thing to attempt to spread the word, another to attempt to kill. I honestly thought he was just concerned for her health, even after he had switched his alliances to Jon Snow. Where else in the episode did it allude or reference him trying to poison her?


----------



## leggo PE (May 14, 2019)

Was anything mentioned about it right before his death? That's the next (and last) place Varys is seen, right?


----------



## Supe (May 14, 2019)

"We'll try again at supper", coupled with the nervousness of the child about the guards watching, and "the greater the risk."  I don't think making sure Dany wasn't hungry was a "great risk."


----------



## Road Guy (May 14, 2019)

It would have seemed ill timed, if Dragon no fly and burn without Dany?  Not sure they even get in the gates without Drogon.

Another conspiracy theory is that Varys poisoned her to be crazy and burn everyone so that she wouldn't get the throne (long)


----------



## Road Guy (May 14, 2019)

Also


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 14, 2019)

Supe said:


> "We'll try again at supper", coupled with the nervousness of the child about the guards watching, and "the greater the risk."  I don't think making sure Dany wasn't hungry was a "great risk."


I need to rewatch the scene, but why did he take off his ring before the guards came? Did he put the ring into the same pot with the burning note? Could it have been one of those poison smuggling rings?



Road Guy said:


> Another conspiracy theory is that Varys poisoned her to be crazy and burn everyone so that she wouldn't get the throne (long)


That would be a self fulfilling prophecy. He poisoned her to be crazy and burn everything so she wouldn't get the throne, in an effort to prevent her from burning everything?


----------



## ruggercsc (May 14, 2019)

I don't think Varys poisoned her to go crazy because she did not eat anything.

I still think in the end John will go North (aka Frodo) as Tormund foreshadowed and be reunited with Ghost.  Arya will go west (Off the maps) as she foreshadowed when she was with head of the acting troupe.  What happens in between is anybody's guess.


Dany tries to burn Tyrion via Drogon and he either dies or is unburnt because he is a Targaryen.

John plunges his sword into either Dany or Drogon.

Arya kills Dany (Green eyes)

Sansa becomes Queen as foretold by Maggie the Frog (Cersei will be replaced by a younger more beautiful queen) and marries Gendry or Tyrion (Is she still actually married to him?

Dany reveals she is pregnant (Foreshadowed by John in the Dragon Pit and by Jorah to John when they were going North "Give LongClaw to your children") and they go North as banishment.

They give Bron King's Landing as his reward.

Does Yara make an appearance or is she done?

Does Dany try to kill Sansa and Brienne dies protecting her?

Is Bron's role done? Does he live out his days in front of the Weirwood tree in Winterfell?

Since John is dead and was revived, what does that really mean if Dany is pregnant.  What kind of child would that be?

I am not sure why Nymeria was ever brought back in S7 if she had no further role except to reiterate that Arya won't settle down (That is not you). 

What happened to the Baby White Walkers?  Did they explode when the Night King exploded. 

What were those Night King and White Walker Symbols and what did they stand for?  Was that ever explained? 

What happened to Edmure Tulley and his wife/kid and the Tully Army? 

I could go on, but there are lots of loose ends that I doubt get closed.


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I need to rewatch the scene, but why did he take off his ring before the guards came? Did he put the ring into the same pot with the burning note? Could it have been one of those poison smuggling rings?﻿


It's possible, but I interpreted it as the show making a gesture that he knew he was about to die, and was just not wanting to "waste" his nice possessions so to speak.  It very well could have had the poison like Sansa's necklace did, though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 15, 2019)

ruggercsc said:


> Since John is dead and was revived, what does that really mean if Dany is pregnant.  What kind of child would that be?


The next night king.


----------



## ruggercsc (May 15, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> The next night king.


Or something else, possibly worse.


----------



## JayKay PE (May 15, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> The next night king.


One of those burritos you microwave.  Ice cold on the outside, but fiery hot on the inside?


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> One of those burritos you microwave.  Ice cold on the outside, but fiery hot on the inside?


----------



## JayKay PE (May 15, 2019)

Supe said:


>


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 15, 2019)

I've honestly got no idea how things will play out at this point.

Dany has absolutely zero friends left in Westeros besides Grey Worm and Drogon because she went full Mad Queen. Hard to keep loyal subjects when you torch everything. Perhaps she is just happy knowing she absolutely torched the 7 kingdoms and decides to run back to Mereen to be with the only person left who loves her (Daario). Leave the ash pile behind her and let the (very) few houses argue over the scraps.  I honestly see her going back to Dragonstone at a minimum.

Jon Snow has always been loyal to a fault (like Ned Stark), and I do not see him breaking rank to kill Dany. He may no longer recognize her as the queen, but he won't do anything drastic.

Arya is a coin flip. She either says FTS and rides into the sunset or she goes after Dany.

Some characters with unknown endings: 

Jaqen H'ghar - does he come in to shut down Arya, help her, or even show up again at all?

Edmure Tully - Was last seen being used to reclaim Riverrun for the Lannisters and supposedly being shipped back to prison in the Twins

Ellaria Sand - Last seen in the dungeons of the Red Keep. Cersi poisoned her daughter, but what happened to her? Assumed killed in the cells?

Yara Greyjoy - Last seen sailing back to the Iron Islands. Does she really have anything left to do?

Brienne &amp; Podrick - Do they stay in Winterfell as Sansa's guard? probably

Gendry - Does he go to Storm's End and be content? Does he find Arya and convince the post-nuclear version of her to settle down?

Bronn - Only one Lannister left to pay him, don't really see him with any choice but to either ride into the sunset or rage kill Tyrion.

Sam &amp; Guilly - Staying in Winterfell/north? Don't really see anything for for them.

Tormund - Same as Sam. Ride off to the north and never be seen again. Brings Ghost with him.

Daario Nahharis was last left in charge in Mereen. Does he come back at all?

Davos Seaworth - Follow Jon (probably) or stay with Dany? Or simply disappear back to Essos/Braavos to live out his retirement years...

Robin Arryn - Left behind in the Eyrie. Do we really care?

And we have no idea what the Iron Bank will do now that the Lannister loan to buy the Golden Company won't get paid...


----------



## envirotex (May 15, 2019)

ruggercsc said:


> What were those Night King and White Walker Symbols and what did they stand for?  Was that ever explained?


Hey.  Yeah.  That swirly fan thing...Maybe just that everything extended from the middle and that was the Night King.  Just a WAG.


----------



## ruggercsc (May 15, 2019)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I've honestly got no idea how things will play out at this point.
> 
> Dany has absolutely zero friends left in Westeros besides Grey Worm and Drogon because she went full Mad Queen. Hard to keep loyal subjects when you torch everything. Perhaps she is just happy knowing she absolutely torched the 7 kingdoms and decides to run back to Mereen to be with the only person left who loves her (Daario). Leave the ash pile behind her and let the (very) few houses argue over the scraps.  I honestly see her going back to Dragonstone at a minimum.
> 
> ...


At least Peter Jackson closed out Tolkien's series without loose ends(and the dead guys were the good guys and the dragon was always a bad guy).  Since Doug and Mr. Peet are directing the finale,  hopefully it will go out on a high note.  They say the series ending will be bittersweet, but to date it has been pretty bitter.


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2019)

envirotex said:


> Hey.  Yeah.  That swirly fan thing...Maybe just that everything extended from the middle and that was the Night King.  Just a WAG.


One of the writers answered that during an interview:

"As we saw with Bran and the Three-Eyed Raven, the spiral pattern was sacred to the Children of the Forest, who created the Night King by sacrificing a captured man in a spiral 'henge of stones'.

"The Night King then adopted the symbol as a sort of blasphemy, like Satan with the upside-down cross."


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 16, 2019)

Slightly OT, but if you have the chance I'd hihgly recommend visiting Dubrovnik. It's where they film most of the King's Landing scene's. Beautiful place, lots to do. The old city isn't that big though, so after visiting you can't help but notice where they filmed so many of the city shots. I swear they torched, blew up, invaded the same square and alleyways about five different ways on last week's episode.


----------



## ruggercsc (May 16, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Slightly OT, but if you have the chance I'd hihgly recommend visiting Dubrovnik. It's where they film most of the King's Landing scene's. Beautiful place, lots to do. The old city isn't that big though, so after visiting you can't help but notice where they filmed so many of the city shots. I swear they torched, blew up, invaded the same square and alleyways about five different ways on last week's episode.


Do they have naked women walking the streets taking the walk of shame?  Kidding aside, I think it would be great place to visit along with locale of the Dornish Capital, which I believe is in Spain.


----------



## humner (May 16, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Slightly OT, but if you have the chance I'd hihgly recommend visiting Dubrovnik. It's where they film most of the King's Landing scene's. Beautiful place, lots to do. The old city isn't that big though, so after visiting you can't help but notice where they filmed so many of the city shots. I swear they torched, blew up, invaded the same square and alleyways about five different ways on last week's episode.


I certainly plan on visiting, my grandfather was born around there.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 18, 2019)

Supe said:


> Oh, the other burning question - what did Tyrion have Davos do?


What if Tyrion was arranging for Davos to smuggle him away from KL after the battle? Tyrion would have to know that helping his brother escape would results in his execution by dragon fire. He could get smuggled away post battle, and Danny would just assume that he was another MIA causality of the battle?


----------



## ruggercsc (May 19, 2019)

Today's the day.  Any Predictions on how it ends?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 19, 2019)

ruggercsc said:


> Today's the day.  Any Predictions on how it ends?


----------



## Bot-Man (May 19, 2019)

All speculation and predictions are about to be answered in 30 minutes.


----------



## Road Guy (May 19, 2019)

I predict 700,000 people cancel HBO in a few hours - I already did.....


----------



## Bot-Man (May 19, 2019)

GOT is why i got HBO. No reason to keep it now. I like Westworld but it’s another show with a year and a half between seasons.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 19, 2019)

Well that ended with quite a whimper...


----------



## Road Guy (May 19, 2019)

Guess Bran was being honest when he said he didn’t want to be Lord of Winterfell...

So was Jon ditching the wall and becoming the king beyond the wall? Or is here really no more wall and that was just a way to keep him alive?

I’m content with the ending - kind of reminded me of the Cheers finale for some reason...


----------



## Supe (May 20, 2019)

About the only part of the episode I truly hated was the pointless and inexplicable "symbolic" throne melting.  I mean, "you killed my mom and I'm so angry about it I'm going to blow fire in that general direction until I see a chair melt" was the best they could come up with?

And while Dany's death was a bit anticlimactic, it was the only way that really made sense.  She's followed by armed guards literally everywhere else she goes.  While I wouldn't have put it past the writers, I don't think we realistically could have expected another "surprise mothafucka!" from Arya flying out of nowhere, or her and Jon trying to duke it out in some epic battle.  It was befitting - the throne was, quite literally, at the tip of her fingers and taken away from her, while all of her supporters got equally shitty outcomes.  Granted, Tyrion's job was probably more wanted than not, but Jon had to go skulk off somewhere north, Grey Worm will forever be a lifeless, miserable douche, and the rest of them are all dead.

Bran being king became an "it was so obvious I'm surprised I didn't think it would happen" type outcome, but also made the most sense.  

It definitely wasn't the best/most exciting episode, but I think it was far from the disaster that everyone is claiming it to be.  I honestly really like probably the first 20-ish minutes of the show, with the really dark tone it set.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 20, 2019)

The entire season seem rushed. Like they were limited and had to wrap everything up. They could have at least gone one or two episodes beyond to give a bit more depth to some of the story lines. All in all though I don’t see how it could have ended any different.


----------



## orpheus2708 (May 20, 2019)

My biggest frustrations was timing. All of the story decisions made, would have been vastly improved if spread out over 12 weeks, giving us time to sit with it and feeling less forced.


----------



## txjennah PE (May 20, 2019)

I agree that the timing was definitely off this season (and season 7 as well).  Dany's pivot last episode would have taken at least an entire season to build up to, not a couple of episodes.

Definitely mixed feelings about the finale. Didn't see Bran getting the throne.  Also mixed feelings about Dany's death - I knew either Jon or Arya would kill her, but still felt emotionally attached to the character after all this time (she didn't even get to sit on the throne!)  Her dragon mourning for her was really sad.  It was stupid how the dragon melted the Iron Throne but left Jon there.  Everything else that happened after that continued to be completely unbelievable - I really think Grey Worm would have  killed Jon on the spot instead of taking him prisoner.  Jon kind of sucks, so I don't really care if he got sent to the Night Watch.  Really happy to see Sansa be the QUEEN OF THE NORTH. She was probably the only other deserving ruler at that point.


----------



## Road Guy (May 20, 2019)

Danny has kind of been a quack most of the time, her only real sacrifice was learning she could not be burned alive -


----------



## leggo PE (May 20, 2019)

Hah, I cancelled HBO this morning!

Overall, I thought it was a decent ending. I also didn't mind the dragon burning the iron throne. I thought it didn't attack Jon because it knew he's also a Targaryen, and so wouldn't/couldn't blood of Dany, his mom.

I thought the opening scenes with Tyrion walking through King's Landing and then discovering Jamie and Cersei were very powerful and showed again that he's a very good actor.

I was happy to see Arya go west and Sansa become Queen of the North as well. And it was super cool to see how she did it. She definitely has the best character development of everyone.

Jon returning to the Nightswatch is basically like everything coming full circle for him. And I thought everyone going beyond the wall with him was more symobolic of the fact that it's safe now. No more white walkers.


----------



## txjennah PE (May 20, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Hah, I cancelled HBO this morning!
> 
> Overall, I thought it was a decent ending. I also didn't mind the dragon burning the iron throne. I thought it didn't attack Jon because it knew he's also a Targaryen, and so wouldn't/couldn't blood of Dany, his mom.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if Drogon would attack Jon, and then Jon doesn't burn...but yeah, I guess they went with the symbolism instead.

I really love Sansa's character development throughout the series.  Her coronation was definitely one of my favorite parts of the episode.

Yeah, that's a good point about Jon.  I'm wondering if he'll be like Mance Rayder and become King beyond the wall...


----------



## Road Guy (May 20, 2019)

So based on the LOTR discussion we had a while back..

Arya = Frodo

Jon  = Sam

Danny = Soron?

Bran &amp; Sansa = Ageon

Tyrion = Gandolph


----------



## P-E (May 20, 2019)

I found it hard to believe that no one had a problem with the north being independent.  Did I miss something?


----------



## txjennah PE (May 20, 2019)

P-E said:


> I found it hard to believe that no one had a problem with the north being independent.  Did I miss something?


Right?  Wouldn't Yara and the Prince of Dorne, and basically anyone else sitting at that table, want independence as well?


----------



## Bot-Man (May 20, 2019)

P-E said:


> I found it hard to believe that no one had a problem with the north being independent.  Did I miss something?


They selected Bran to be king. He agreed that the North would be independent. Who is going to argue with the king?


----------



## Road Guy (May 20, 2019)

I think it was to bring it full circle - the Stark’s bent the knee to the targeryens in exchange for not being burnt to a crisp by Dany’s forefathers - so they were just putting things back the way they were before - 

But I don’t recall who ruled the 6 kingdoms before the dragons....


----------



## Bot-Man (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 20, 2019)

A few thoughts:

The 2nd half of last night's episode reminded me a lot of the ending to LOTR. Nothing particularly memorable except for the fact that it was just a series of ever-longer goodbyes. Nothing seemed overly unexpected, but they did do a good job tying off the miscellaneous loose ends (like Bronn, Edmure Tully, Yara Grayjoy and Robyn Arryn).

I did like Tyrion's early scenes where he found Jamie &amp; Cersi. He really did care about them like any sibling would. Not sure if he relayed finding them to Sansa/Jon/Arya for their closure, but it would be only a matter of time for their bodies to eventually be found during cleanup.

The Iron Throne literally just within Dany's reach before she died was a bit bittersweet. I don't mind Drogon melting the thing down. It seemed to fit within the scene as any child's rage-fit would.

Jon getting sent back to the Wall does feel a bit cheap. The only ones who were upset about Jon staying alive/free was Grayworm and Yara. He ended up sailing off to Esos and she is the last of a miniscule house. I agree that Jon shouldn't get a title/house of his own, but I don't think he really needed to be exiled to the Wall again. His arc does go full circle and he ends up where he was wanting to go back in season 1, so he essentially is the only one who ended up where they wanted.

A twist that would have been absolutely epic would be if Bran reveals he has been the mastermind for everything so that he would get the throne. 

I would have flipped my shit if Jon didn't pet Ghost at the end. That wolf saved Jon's ass multiple times and deserves respect. I'm not a dog person, but Ghost was definitely was a good boy.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 20, 2019)

I just watched the series finale of Big Bang theory. It was by far more satisfying than the series finale of GOT. I don’t mind how all the differnt stories and sub plots unfolded. After all it’s GOT, I certainly wasn’t expecting happy endings. It’s just that everything seemed overly hurried for the sake of ending things. They built up the battle with the night king for 7 (?) seasons and it lasted half of one episode and one could barely make out what was happening. Danaryus went from being a savior and breaker of chains to mad queen and torching children in an episode and a half. GOT was an epic series that had a wrap up reminiscent of a cheap, straight to DVD,  B- rated movie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 21, 2019)

This was probably the best written episode of the season. And the one that was closest to the style of the rest of the series. But that shouldn't be confused for an endorsement. From I production standpoint It seems to me that they wrote the last episdoe first and really refined the script. Then they wrote most of the second episode, and story boarded a big battle for the  third and fifth episodes. Lastly they phoned-in the scripts for everything else this season to make sure that they ended where they did in the last episode.

It's a bad sign, that even with the huge budget and extra time, that they couldn't pull together a tighter story arc and scripts. Some people blame the lack of source material in the last few seasons, but I wonder if it has more to do with GRRM knowing how it ends without figuring out how it gets there. The show producers sure couldn't

This season was pretty sloppy, but I don't think it's so bad that it will destroy the legacy of the show, ala Lost, BSG, etc. They could have really benefited from 13 episode seasons from the start, or at least 10 episode seasons in season 7 and 8. The story really suffered with the accelerated scripts. They basically eliminated the first and second act, and chunks of the third, from every episode in the seventh and eight season. I can't understand why HBO wouldn't have ordered more episodes? Budget and money-flow? Maybe, but GoT was there cash cow for years. Maybe it had to do with the actors contracts? I know many of them want to work on other projects.



Road Guy said:


> So was Jon ditching the wall and becoming the king beyond the wall? Or is here really no more wall and that was just a way to keep him alive?


There is no need for the Night's Watch anymore. The threat of the undead is gone, and the freemen aren't generally going to harass the north anymore. If anything, it functions as a means of allowing high-born to self-exile in lieu of death or lifetime imprisonment. Bran and the other nobles had to have know this, so they just sent Jon there as a way of pacifying Greyworm and the hordes.

I'm not sure that Jon will become the King beyond the wall, or just another clan leader? In the end, I think he wanted to go north, so this was probably for the best for him.



txjennah PE said:


> I really love Sansa's character development throughout the series.  Her coronation was definitely one of my favorite parts of the episode.
> 
> Yeah, that's a good point about Jon.  I'm wondering if he'll be like Mance Rayder and become King beyond the wall...


Sansa was the most developed character arc of all the characters, and one of the few they did properly. They did a great job with her character and costumes.



Road Guy said:


> So based on the LOTR discussion we had a while back.





Dexman PE PMP said:


> The 2nd half of last night's episode reminded me a lot of the ending to LOTR. Nothing particularly memorable except for the fact that it was just a series of ever-longer goodbyes.


The LotR homages were strong in this episode. I turned to my wife at one point and asked if they were really going to Tolkein this ending. _Narrator: They Did._

Sam presents a book called A Song of Fire and Ice which is a call to the got books and something that Bilbo and Frodo did in lotr.

Arya gets on a boat and goes west.

The aforementioned, lots of endings.

Coronation and "rules wisely"

others



txjennah PE said:


> Right?  Wouldn't Yara and the Prince of Dorne, and basically anyone else sitting at that table, want independence as well?


The Iron Islands were always an independent kingdom. I don't know why Yara was there to begin with?!

Dorne should have also declared independence too and would have been justified in doing so. They were the only principality in the seven kingdoms, and had semi-autonomy. They were the only Kingdom to successfully resist the original Tragaryn invasion millennia ago.

The other five kingdoms? I went into the episode expecting the balkanization of the seven kingdoms. But it sort of makes sense that they would have wanted to stick together. They had similar enough cultures and religion. Most were pretty messed up from the recent wars, loss of leadership, or economic collapse. Only the Reach had the resources to go fully independent and self sustain, but with the tyrells gone they lacked the leadership and politics to pull it off.



Dexman PE PMP said:


> I did like Tyrion's early scenes where he found Jamie &amp; Cersi. He really did care about them like any sibling would. Not sure if he relayed finding them to Sansa/Jon/Arya for their closure, but it would be only a matter of time for their bodies to eventually be found during cleanup.
> 
> The Iron Throne literally just within Dany's reach before she died was a bit bittersweet. I don't mind Drogon melting the thing down. It seemed to fit within the scene as any child's rage-fit would.


Tyrion finding the bodies was there for dramatic effect. I'm not sure how practical it would have been in reality. The bodies would have been found eventually... but it could have been many months to years, depending on if/when KL and the red keep was ever rebuilt.



Bot-Man said:


> I just watched the series finale of Big Bang theory. It was by far more satisfying than the series finale of GOT.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


BBT was a cookie cutter ending for a niche-based but ultimately generic sit-com. The framework for that finale was obvious from the second season. Wrap up everyone's arcs neatly: the normies achieve milestones as people in normal families, and Sheldon finds humility and humanity during a high point in his life - recognizing his friends and how they aided him.

The army of the night king was the low point in the series. You are right that they built it up, then waived it away with a poor cinematography and writing. It's like the show writers always viewed it as a distraction from the main story.

Totally agree with your assessment of the wrap up.


----------



## Road Guy (May 21, 2019)

I think a lot of the reason people are angry is just that the show is ending. It can’t go on forever - it was already getting to be like the walking dead ( never ending).

Most little girls who grow up reading fantasy books probably aligned with Dany- I know my daughter did. But she was becoming hitler like and needed to die..

What else do you expect for $14.99/ month //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


----------



## Supe (May 21, 2019)

I just wonder if the spinoff will be any good.


----------



## txjennah PE (May 21, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> This was probably the best written episode of the season. And the one that was closest to the style of the rest of the series. But that shouldn't be confused for an endorsement. From I production standpoint It seems to me that they wrote the last episdoe first and really refined the script. Then they wrote most of the second episode, and story boarded a big battle for the  third and fifth episodes. Lastly they phoned-in the scripts for everything else this season to make sure that they ended where they did in the last episode.
> 
> It's a bad sign, that even with the huge budget and extra time, that they couldn't pull together a tighter story arc and scripts. Some people blame the lack of source material in the last few seasons, but I wonder if it has more to do with GRRM knowing how it ends without figuring out how it gets there. The show producers sure couldn't
> 
> ...


My biggest issue with Sansa's character development was her rape and torture by Ramsay.  I haven't read all the books, but it's my understanding that this doesn't happen in the books.  I understand that there are many plot devices used in the show that didn't happen in the novels, they had a lot of shocking storylines, etc etc but it's weak for the writers to use that as a plot device to strengthen her.  She had been through enough throughout the series already without rape and torture to make her ~stronger~


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 21, 2019)

I can agree with that.

The last we see of her in the books, she and Littlefinger were leaving the Eirye to head north. IIRC she was going to have an arranged marriage with a low-rank lord. The books still had her on a path where she was being manipulated in other peoples' plan without resorting to assault, yet. And I could definitely see how she would grow out of those manipulations and ultimately become Queen of the North by the end of the series.

The show merged so many plotlines, and characters, and diverged plots and characters. But they were certainly keeping to certain themes. All of Ramsey's rape and torture happened to another character, who only had a brief cameo in the show, but who was featured more in the books. Ironically that character (who's name I forget) was forced to pretend to be Arya, so solidify the Bolton "claim" to winterfell. Theon's role in those scenes was unchanged.


----------



## Road Guy (May 21, 2019)

I don't think the spin offs will be able to compare, unless they really secure some good writers - to me the one spinoff Id like to see or read would focus on castle black - i think you could do a main story line of the wall and then allow a lot of other side stories between the rest of the kingdom south of the wall and adventures north.


----------



## chart94 PE (May 21, 2019)

Did not agree with Jon being sent back to the wall. Felt like a cheap way to get rid of any questions regarding the throne whether it be the north or the 7 kingdoms. It didnt make sense with respect to the rest of the story, especially becasue the only ones mad at him were the unsullied. That brings up the question as to how any one knew what happened to dany as drogon flew away with the body... also the unsullied had literally no power in that situation/sailed off after so how would they even know? Another point is regardless of dany freeing them, they are a rank and file society. They have been brainwashed for years not to have emotion/attachement and follow those in power. So after Jon gets rid of Dany, I find it hard to believe they would still only follow grey worm and not the new "king" or person above grey worm whether grey worm accepts that person or not.  Idk i was not satisfied with the way things ended for almost everyone besides Arya and Tyrion.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 21, 2019)

The way I understand why the Unsullied had such big bargaining chips in that last meeting was the fact that they held both Jon and Tyrion as prisoners and also had full control of Kings Landing. I'm sure everyone else could have just walked away and let them have Kings Landing then develop a new capitol somewhere else, but in the end most everyone there knew that Jon was still a key person to get back.


----------



## Road Guy (May 21, 2019)

Greyworm caved pretty quick though


----------



## humner (May 22, 2019)

P-E said:


> I found it hard to believe that no one had a problem with the north being independent.  Did I miss something?


Everyone's military was destroyed, who could argue?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 22, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Greyworm caved pretty quick though


He was looking for any excuse to get away from Westeros without losing face.


----------



## User1 (May 23, 2019)

@FutureSE look!


----------



## Road Guy (May 28, 2019)

i re-watched the last 15 minutes of the finale, was mainly trying to gage the situation at Castle Black - it looked like there were other "crows" there, i counted 10, but like most people, I still think Jon is outa there.

While I was lounging around yesterday I watched some of Season 4 but skipped to the Castle Black and Arya scenes, to look back on some of their development -

I didn't watch the full 2 hours of the recap show, but what I did scan through it looked like they just did a behind the scenes look at how they made season 8 - not the typical narrative by the "show runners"  I know the people who put on the actual show worked hard, and it probably sucks that most fans were not happy with the final season, but like sucks then they probably move on to the next show, and for anyone who watches, it most of the production team is from Ireland, so either turn it up way loud or put on subtitles cause I couldn't understand much of what they were saying!


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2019)

That behind the scenes show did confirm that they flew in actors just to throw the crew off for the actual ending.  For example, they showed Jaqen and the girl Arya killed both in costume and on set in the same place they filmed the scene where they voted Bran as king.


----------

